# Whynter Cigar Humidor



## rebelson

I picked up a coolidor last week and seasoned the 2 cedar shelves and cedar drawer with distilled water. I then placed my calibrated digital hygrometer on the top shelf as well as a large 72% Boveda pack. The temperature was 65 (I could set it to the level of my choice) and the humidity was 85%. Granted it was on the high side but I thought it would eventually drop down to my desired level. I then placed the hygrometer on a different level inside the humidor and the humidity would be lower by several points. Bottom line is that depending on where I place the hygrometer in the humidor the humidity is never the same. It will be up or down by at least 3 to 4 points. The unit has a fan inside and the door seals well but what can I do to correct this mind boggling issue

Thanks!


----------



## lostmedic

did you wipe the cedar shelves and drawer down prior to placing them inside the coolidor? also are you only using the 72 boveda pack or are you using it and distilled water?


----------



## rebelson

lostmedic said:


> did you wipe the cedar shelves and drawer down prior to placing them inside the coolidor? also are you only using the 72 boveda pack or are you using it and distilled water?


The shelves and drawer were wiped down with distilled water, yes. I'm using only the boveda packs right now.


----------



## CritterBuddy

You haven't mentioned any time tables with any of this. Bear in mind it can sometimes take a couple of days for humidity to stabilize especially in a new humidor of any type. Even after stabilization it does not surprise me you find small differences as with my experience higher RH and colder air tend to fall to the lowest positions unless a fan runs 24/7.

In my wineador I have 2 calibrated hygrometers one on the top shelf and one on the bottom shelf. My unit has stabilized and I generally find the bottom one is usually 1-3% RH higher and 1-2 degrees colder than the top one depending on if the fan is running. Part of the RH difference could also be the time it takes for it to adjust itself as it is not instantaneous but is still within acceptable ranges for me at this time of 62-65 RH and 66-68 degrees.


----------



## lostmedic

Rebelson how does your coolidor lay is it vertical or horizontal?

also does your coolidor have a drain spout?


----------



## rebelson

I set it up on Thursday so it has only been 3 days. The coolidor is vertical, no drain plug though. It looks like a wine cooler. The fan inside will kick on if the temp goes above 66 degrees. Thank you to everyone who responded.


----------



## elco69

I have the Whynter CHC-251s and I let it stabilize for a week before putting my sticks in. Bovedas are not enough to stabilize this bad boy. I currently have 1 lb of 65% HF Beads, split into 2 separate containers. I got 2 additional drawers and one container sits on the bottom drawer in the back left side on the other is on the top drawer on the right back side. I have 3 hygros and they are all within 1%.


----------



## rebelson

Just ordered the largest Heartfelt tube they have and a 2nd digital hygrometer. Hopefully this will work better than my current set-up.


----------



## rebelson

Placed the Heartfelt beads in the coolidor and I'm still getting high RH levels. The top hygrometer is showing 74% RH while the one on the bottom is showing 68% RH. Granted the top shelf has a decent amount of loose cigars that are kinda moist but these numbers are out of control. Both hygrometers have been calibrated recently as well but I'm running out of options here as far as lowering this humidity level is concerned.


----------



## elco69

rebelson said:


> Placed the Heartfelt beads in the coolidor and I'm still getting high RH levels. The top hygrometer is showing 74% RH while the one on the bottom is showing 68% RH. Granted the top shelf has a decent amount of loose cigars that are kinda moist but these numbers are out of control. Both hygrometers have been calibrated recently as well but I'm running out of options here as far as lowering this humidity level is concerned.


You might have over hydrated your beads, they should not be clear. I accidentally did this a few weeks ago and my RH went up to 71% with 65% beads. I pulled both bags of beads out and let them sit out over night on a few pieces of paper towels. The beads went from clear to cloudy (not white) put them back in and it has been sitting rock solid at 65% ever since.


----------



## rebelson

elco69 said:


> You might have over hydrated your beads, they should not be clear. I accidentally did this a few weeks ago and my RH went up to 71% with 65% beads. I pulled both bags of beads out and let them sit out over night on a few pieces of paper towels. The beads went from clear to cloudy (not white) put them back in and it has been sitting rock solid at 65% ever since.


I didn't wet the beads with DW when I got them but granted I should dry them out. What I can't do is pull off the cap on the HF beads tube. It has to be glued on because it won't budge!


----------



## elco69

rebelson said:


> I didn't wet the beads with DW when I got them but granted I should dry them out. What I can't do is pull off the cap on the HF beads tube. It has to be glued on because it won't budge!


Not glued on but it is a very tight fit. I have the medium tube in my desktop humidor.


----------



## rebelson

I used the cool setting on my hair dryer and dry them out a little bit. Let's see in a few hours how the humidity readings are. Another question is it okay to calibrate two hygrometers at the same time in the boveda calibration kit?


----------



## elco69

rebelson said:


> I used the cool setting on my hair dryer and dry them out a little bit. Let's see in a few hours how the humidity readings are. Another question is it okay to calibrate two hygrometers at the same time in the boveda calibration kit?


Yes it is ok to calibrate both at same time.


----------



## Steve C.

How many cigars can you store in the 251S?


----------



## elco69

Steve C. said:


> How many cigars can you store in the 251S?


Honestly not sure, but if I was to guess about 500 plus a handful or so of boxes. I just popped my head into mine (take into consideration that I have 4 drawers) and I counted 1 drawer at 85 cigars and there is some room for about 10-20 more and it is also the drawer with one of my humidification tray. On top of the 4 drawers which probably have about 100 each, I have 2 boxes of Anejo's, 1 Box Ramon Bueso's, 1 New York Cigar Inn box and a couple of Collectors 5 pack boxes. I have pics of my stash here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/293802-show-me-your-stash-2.html , but if you want more pics, let me know.


----------



## quazy50

Best Buy's description says up to 400 cigars. I don't know how accurate that is but now I have to convince the fiance I need this.... Would look awesome by our bar in the lower level.

Whynter 2.5 Cu. Ft. Cigar Cooler Humidor StainlessStainless look CHC-251S - Best Buy


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Best Buy's description says up to 400 cigars. I don't know how accurate that is but now I have to convince the fiance I need this.... Would look awesome by our bar in the lower level.
> 
> Whynter 2.5 Cu. Ft. Cigar Cooler Humidor StainlessStainless look CHC-251S - Best Buy


I figured as it sits with just 2 drawers, that is about right. My wife bought mine for me even though she does not like me smoking cigars.


----------



## lostmedic

quazy50 said:


> Best Buy's description says up to 400 cigars. I don't know how accurate that is but now I have to convince the fiance I need this.... Would look awesome by our bar in the lower level.
> 
> Whynter 2.5 Cu. Ft. Cigar Cooler Humidor StainlessStainless look CHC-251S - Best Buy


I want ant this so bad ........... Maybe soon........ Maybe when I finally get married??? registry gift?????


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> I want ant this so bad ........... Maybe soon........ Maybe when I finally get married??? registry gift?????


If you wait until you get married, you will never get one.....lol There is no time like the present!

**_Crowd Chants_***
_DO IT! 
DO IT! 
DO IT!_


----------



## lostmedic

oh it would happen my old lady bust my balls but ive learned with simple things like this just buy it and then when it arrives say oops and beg for forgiveness :fear:


----------



## quazy50

I think I'll have to buy this (in the near future)... and a wine cooler for my fiance... then we're even. (except I enjoy wine too so it's a win win!)


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> I think I'll have to buy this (in the near future)... and a wine cooler for my fiance... then we're even. (except I enjoy wine too so it's a win win!)


Not to instigate, but I am the little devil on your shoulder, so its ok :wink: but Best Buy is having a sale with free shipping. During checkout, if you use promo code: summersave20, you get 20% off which brings it down to about $250 and the code is only good for about 3 more weeks. I am planning on ordering my second one.


----------



## rebelson

I'll tell you, if it's not one thing its the other. 

I finally got the RH to stabilize around 68 and was very pleased. Checked it this morning and the cooling element died and it's no longer putting out cool air. On the upside I contacted amazon and they're sending me a brand new unit and will be here tomorrow. The temp now is hovering around 75 so it should be ok till the new one arrives tomorrow.


----------



## elco69

rebelson said:


> I'll tell you, if it's not one thing its the other.
> 
> I finally got the RH to stabilize around 68 and was very pleased. Checked it this morning and the cooling element died and it's no longer putting out cool air. On the upside I contacted amazon and they're sending me a brand new unit and will be here tomorrow. The temp now is hovering around 75 so it should be ok till the new one arrives tomorrow.


Should be ok as long as that RH doesn't go above 73% with that temp because then it becomes ripe for tobacco beetle, just keep an eye on it.


----------



## rebelson

I'm guessing even 24 hours at this temperature and relative humidity is grounds for tobacco Beetles to hatch?


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> Not to instigate, but I am the little devil on your shoulder, so its ok :wink: but Best Buy is having a sale with free shipping. During checkout, if you use promo code: summersave20, you get 20% off which brings it down to about $250 and the code is only good for about 3 more weeks. I am planning on ordering my second one.


... I may have to pull the trigger, I think I have an additional 10% off too from moving that can be used with any promotion... oh man.


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> Not to instigate, but I am the little devil on your shoulder, so its ok :wink: but Best Buy is having a sale with free shipping. During checkout, if you use promo code: summersave20, you get 20% off which brings it down to about $250 and the code is only good for about 3 more weeks. I am planning on ordering my second one.


Just ordered mine. Now I need to order Beads...


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Just ordered mine. Now I need to order Beads...


WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!! Just remember to get those pics up after you get it in and loaded with some goodness.


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!! Just remember to get those pics up after you get it in and loaded with some goodness.


Loaded with some goodness may take a while. I only have a stash of about 30 sticks. Plan on growing but over time.


----------



## rartuso

Ordered mine and dhould be here Thursday. The price is a steal at 250!!


----------



## rartuso

Save money and get 100% silica kitty littler (dust free). 13 bucks for an 8 pund bag and last forever


----------



## lostmedic

IT SAYS ITS SOLD OUT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!

Whynter 2.5 Cu. Ft. Cigar Cooler Humidor StainlessStainless look CHC-251S - Best Buy


----------



## rebelson

I bought one too, so now I have the small one and the larger one. As a precaution I purchased the 2 year protection plan for the larger unit since my smaller one crapped out today and a new one will be here tomorrow.


----------



## lostmedic

I was seriously think about saying the hell with it and buying it but it must be a sign :twitch:out:


----------



## rartuso

Its on amazon w free shipping for $309.


----------



## quazy50

Sold out?! Phew. Glad I ordered!


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Sold out?! Phew. Glad I ordered!


wow! Didn't know I convinced that many of you to order one....lol


----------



## rebelson

That coupon code was the driving force behind me ordering the larger version of the one I have.


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> wow! Didn't know I convinced that many of you to order one....lol


Sorry @elco69 . Hopefully they come in stock soon so you can purchase another!


----------



## lostmedic

Yup I was going to


----------



## premierjg

I must have got lucky. Ordered one today around 3pm. Supposed to be here on 7/2. $309 less 20%.


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Sorry @elco69 . Hopefully they come in stock soon so you can purchase another!


I will still get the deal, I will convince them to give it to me. I do about $15k-$30k a year with their business division.


----------



## Steve C.

I snuck in there and got one too. It's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow :smile: Had another wood 300 cigar humi on backorder since May 20 with CI that I cancelled instead. Thanks for the headsup, without the additional 20% off I doubt if I would have leaped.


----------



## elco69

That is awesome, glad you guys were able to get your orders in.


----------



## lostmedic

The 1.2 cu is still for sell


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> The 1.2 cu is still for sell


Unfortunately too small for me,I have about 20 boxes to put away in it. I guess in this case, size does matter....lol

Besides, it only $30 and about half the size hwell:


----------



## lostmedic

What I was thinking it be big enough for my cigars but no more. So not worth it. I think I'm going to wait until I can fill a150qt marine cooler before I buy one.


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> What I was thinking it be big enough for my cigars but no more. So not worth it. I think I'm going to wait until I can fill a150qt marine cooler before I buy one.


Just FYI, Best Buy has them back in stock and on sale this week for $294 then just use the code: summersave20 for 20% discount on top.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

elco69 said:


> Just FYI, Best Buy has them back in stock and on sale this week for $294 then just use the code: summersave20 for 20% discount on top.


$270 SEEMS like a sweet deal...

but then I just thought about how I bought a 30 btl Wine Cooler for $170 (I could have gotten it for 150, but I wanted a specific trim), and am now curious if it will cost me $100 worth of wood to make the 8 (instead of 7) drawers/shelves...


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> Just FYI, Best Buy has them back in stock and on sale this week for $294 then just use the code: summersave20 for 20% discount on top.


I hate you but not really


----------



## quazy50

Time to start seasoning this bad boy.... After I mow the lawn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rartuso

quazy50 said:


> Time to start seasoning this bad boy.... After I mow the lawn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Youll love it!!


----------



## rebelson

Mine is supposed to arrive today, too! Can't wait


----------



## rartuso

Word of advise. I bumped the drawers up one slot each. Seemed to even out the RH better.


----------



## quazy50

rartuso said:


> Word of advise. I bumped the drawers up one slot each. Seemed to even out the RH better.


Good to know.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

I put both my drawers up top. Do you think will affect rh?


----------



## elco69

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> I put both my drawers up top. Do you think will affect rh?


I am not too sure, maybe the others could chime in as I have 4 drawers in mine so I only have one spot at the top and a small gap at the bottom. Mine stays pretty consistent between 65%-67% depending if the cooler is working hard to keep temps down.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Any advice helps. Mine just arrived and I am in the process of seasoning it now. I have 1 lb of heartfelt 65 rh coming. I'm going to split hem into to sacks and place them in opposite corners. How long did it take everyone to season?


----------



## elco69

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> Any advice helps. Mine just arrived and I am in the process of seasoning it now. I have 1 lb of heartfelt 65 rh coming. I'm going to split hem into to sacks and place them in opposite corners. How long did it take everyone to season?


Just over a week for me.


----------



## quazy50

@elco69 I know you explained seasoning once before but I was a bit confused.

You wipe down the Cedar with distilled water and put them back in to the Whynter, then you put in a cup of distilled water with the beads in there as well? and you already put beads into the distilled water to energize half or so?

is that correct?


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

Has anyone tried Newair? Better or worse? The new air 250 cigar cooler is on sale for $265 vs $279, looks like $239.39 final price with MN tax.


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> @elco69 I know you explained seasoning once before but I was a bit confused.
> 
> You wipe down the Cedar with distilled water and put them back in to the Whynter, then you put in a cup of distilled water with the beads in there as well? and you already put beads into the distilled water to energize half or so?
> 
> is that correct?


Lightly wipe the cedar with DW, should not get soaked and should not drip at all. If you put the beads in with bowl of distilled water, suggestion is to put them in dry, they will slowly absorb moisture/humidity from the bowl of DW. Probably place the beads near the bowl of DW.


----------



## rartuso

I bumped my drawers up one slot each. I have another coming tomorrow from whynter. I didnt put the drawers higher as i didnt want them blockin the fan. Whatever stabalizes the RH for you is the way to go.


----------



## rartuso

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> Has anyone tried Newair? Better or worse? The new air 250 cigar cooler is on sale for $265 vs $279, looks like $239.39 final price with MN tax.


The Whynter 2.5 cuft is 260 with shipping and its 2x the size as the new air from bestbuy.com. Use code Summersave20 for 20% off.


----------



## elco69

Keep in mind, that when your room is hot and your cooler is working your RH will drop 2-3% that is normal, but should return to normal once your room returns to normal.


----------



## lostmedic

oohh i want it so bad 262.86 bucks :frusty:


----------



## rartuso

lostmedic said:


> oohh i want it so bad
> 
> Just get it. You wont regret it I promise. The smell is hevenly and youll want to sleep inside it!.


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> oohh i want it so bad 262.86 bucks :frusty:


Dooooooooo it. I haven't even finished seasoning yet and I love it... it just looks so pretty. Can't wait to get my sticks in.. I have about 14 at the moment and another 10 on the way...


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> it just looks so pretty. Can't wait to get my sticks in..


Are we still talking about the wineador?....lol :smile: Don't know what it is with my mind in the gutter today.


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> oohh i want it so bad 262.86 bucks :frusty:


Brotha, look, you will eventually get one, don't fight it, give in to the urge :evil:


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> Are we still talking about the wineador?....lol :smile: Don't know what it is with my mind in the gutter today.


HAH! I didn't even realize that.. I'm slacking today.

Side note.... How often do you need to add DW to your beads, in your experience?


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> HAH! I didn't even realize that.. I'm slacking today.
> 
> Side note.... How often do you need to add DW to your beads, in your experience?


Yeah, you are slackin'! I had to touch it up once because i didn't realize that I had a pen on the floor and it stopped my door from shutting, sat open for a couple of days..ugh, RH went to 59, but it kinda dried the beads out. My guess would be to just monitor your hygrometer and recharge as needed. Frequency would depend on how often you go in and out and if you leave it open...lol


----------



## Shemp75

rebelson said:


> I'm guessing even 24 hours at this temperature and relative humidity is grounds for tobacco Beetles to hatch?


No, your cigars are fine with temps in the 70-low 80s.

Its the RH spikes that you have to watch out for when at those temps thats why summer season i run Barely dry KL instead of beads.

Remember these cigars are rolled and stored for quite some time in tropical temps.


----------



## lostmedic

@elco69 @quazy50 @rartuso :director: I HATE YOU ALL (just kidding) guess who just joined the club????? eace:


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> @elco69 @quazy50 @rartuso :director: I HATE YOU ALL (just kidding) guess who just joined the club????? eace:


AAAWWWWW YEAH! good work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78

The peer pressure is strong in this thread!


----------



## lostmedic

i feel giddy and nervous now lol like a kid in a candy store


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> @elco69 @quazy50 @rartuso :director: I HATE YOU ALL (just kidding) guess who just joined the club????? eace:


:clap2::clap2::dude::dude::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## rartuso

Yyyyyeeeaaahhhh budddyyyy!!!


----------



## Cigary

lostmedic said:


> I want ant this so bad ........... Maybe soon........ Maybe when I finally get married??? registry gift?????


Lol...start the trend with your friends and have a BOTL shower....cigars, accessories, lighters, cutters, beer....how cool would that be having a Herf Shower....my man parts are getting excited about this idea already.


----------



## Cigary

elco69 said:


> Not to instigate, but I am the little devil on your shoulder, so its ok :wink: but Best Buy is having a sale with free shipping. During checkout, if you use promo code: summersave20, you get 20% off which brings it down to about $250 and the code is only good for about 3 more weeks. I am planning on ordering my second one.


Henry...are you in used car sales brother??? I swear your delivery is so polished I'd buy the Whytner Humidor from you! Gonna have to change the message under your ID to Enabler.


----------



## elco69

Cigary said:


> Lol...start the trend with your friends and have a BOTL shower....cigars, accessories, lighters, cutters, beer....how cool would that be having a Herf Shower....my man parts are getting excited about this idea already.


You may be on to something....the girls get all the showers and what do we get? We need to start a new movement. We call out to all the BOTL's out there, stand up to the bridal showers and the baby showers, we want Cigar Showers.

**_Crowd Chants_**
WE WANT HERF!
WE WANT HERF!
WE WANT HERF!


----------



## Cigary

elco69 said:


> You may be on to something....the girls get all the showers and what do we get? We need to start a new movement. We call out to all the BOTL's out there, stand up to the bridal showers and the baby showers, we want Cigar Showers.
> 
> **_Crowd Chants_**
> WE WANT HERF!
> WE WANT HERF!
> WE WANT HERF!


Preach it Brother Henry!!!!


----------



## SeanTheEvans

elco69 said:


> You may be on to something....the girls get all the showers and what do we get? We need to start a new movement. We call out to all the BOTL's out there, stand up to the bridal showers and the baby showers, we want Cigar Showers.
> 
> **_Crowd Chants_**
> WE WANT HERF!
> WE WANT HERF!
> WE WANT HERF!


You forgot to have this guy on your side -> :anim_soapbox:


----------



## elco69

Cigary said:


> Henry...are you in used car sales brother??? I swear your delivery is so polished I'd buy the Whytner Humidor from you! Gonna have to change the message under your ID to Enabler.


Wasn't in used car sales, but I did sales and management at Best Buy during their high pressure sales years, it made me feel sleezy pressuring people to buy sh!t they couldn't afford or didn't need, might as well been a used car salesman with brown slacks that are ankle high, white socks, cream colored short sleeve button up and greasy looking comb over. Or like this guy:


----------



## Cigary

elco69 said:


> Wasn't in used car sales, but I did sales and management at Best Buy during their high pressure sales years, it made me feel sleezy pressuring people to buy sh!t they couldn't afford or didn't need, might as well been a used car salesman with brown slacks that are ankle high, white socks, cream colored short sleeve button up and greasy looking comb over. Or like this guy:
> View attachment 52974


I don't remember giving you permission to post my photo on here.....lol. Nice 70's sleizure suit and hawaiian shirt ....I miss those disco days...stayin alive, stayin alive......wooo oooo ooooo oooo stayin aliiiiiiiiiiive......


----------



## Ming on Mongo

Yeah, kinda looks like my cousin 'Guido' in Miami! :mrgreen:


----------



## rartuso

Im in sales. Helps me justify my cigar spending with the Mrs.


----------



## Ming on Mongo

Well, I can sure think of far _worse_ hobbies (drinking, gambling, hookers, skydiving, collecting expensive 'toys', etc., etc&#8230;..)!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Ming on Mongo said:


> Well, I can sure think of far _worse_ hobbies (drinking, gambling, hookers, skydiving, collecting expensive 'toys', etc., etc&#8230;..)!!  :mrgreen:


Wait... what's wrong with skydiving?


----------



## elco69

Ming on Mongo said:


> Well, I can sure think of far _worse_ hobbies (drinking, gambling, hookers, skydiving, collecting expensive 'toys', etc., etc&#8230;..)!!  :mrgreen:


What's wrong with hookers and gambling!? That's a two for one hobby. Pay once and you get to do both, get the hooker and gamble on whether she will give you a STD or not!


----------



## Ming on Mongo

Well, perhaps they're all comparatively "worse" to the missus, anyway! :mrgreen:

Unless maybe rartuso already has those 'covered'&#8230;.



elco69 said:


> What's wrong with hookers and gambling!? That's a two for one hobby. Pay once and you get to do both, get the hooker and *gamble on whether she will give you a STD or not!*


Hey, I thought you already had your hands full with 'viruses' (lol)?!


----------



## elco69

Ming on Mongo said:


> Hey, I thought you already had your hands full with 'viruses' (lol)?!


I did, all cleared up now :wink: back to my regular hobbies.


----------



## rartuso

Ming on Mongo said:


> Well, perhaps they're all comparatively "worse" to the missus, anyway! :mrgreen:
> 
> Unless maybe rartuso already has those 'covered'&#8230;.
> 
> Hey, I thought you already had your hands full with 'viruses' (lol)?!


Hahaha


----------



## rartuso

We should create out own Whynter humidor club..lol

Maybe not cuz we will get divorce letters from members wifes!


----------



## elco69

rartuso said:


> We should create out own Whynter humidor club..lol
> 
> Maybe not cuz we will get divorce letters from members wifes!


I really can't wait till my new Rewards kicks in, I really want my second one now. My coolidor is crazy packed, stuffing tubos and baggies into corners of the damn thing. No room in my wineador for anymore boxes. I guess those are all good problems to have.


----------



## rartuso

Haha i wish I had that problem!


----------



## elco69

rartuso said:


> Haha i wish I had that problem!


Patience young grasshopper. You will get there soon enough :smile:


----------



## Ming on Mongo

elco69 said:


> Patience young grasshopper. You will get there soon enough :smile:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

rartuso said:


> Maybe not cuz we will get divorce letters from members wifes!


When I buy a Whynter, am I going to get a divorce letter from members' wives too? Cause that would suck.


----------



## Steve C.

Cigary said:


> I don't remember giving you permission to post my photo on here.....lol. Nice 70's sleizure suit and hawaiian shirt ....I miss those disco days...stayin alive, stayin alive......wooo oooo ooooo oooo stayin aliiiiiiiiiiive......


See what long term cigar smoking did to this 22 year old?


----------



## lostmedic

my whynter comes in 4 days start the drooling process


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

elco69 said:


> You may be on to something....the girls get all the showers and what do we get? We need to start a new movement. We call out to all the BOTL's out there, stand up to the bridal showers and the baby showers, we want Cigar Showers.


Don't leave out the SOTL! I'm getting showered with cigars faster than I can smoke 'em and I'm not even married! eace:



lostmedic said:


> my whynter comes in 4 days start the drooling process


Drooling is a go. Repeat, drooling is a go. Commence salivation in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> my whynter comes in 4 days start the drooling process


Woohoo!


----------



## rartuso

The 4 day wait is soooo long..lol


----------



## quazy50

rartuso said:


> The 4 day wait is soooo long..lol


The seasoning anticipation is even longer... Mines still sitting around 70. Giving it a few days with the beads to get it to 65%. Cannot wait to fill it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Don't leave out the SOTL! I'm getting showered with cigars faster than I can smoke 'em and I'm not even married! eace:
> 
> Drooling is a go. Repeat, drooling is a go. Commence salivation in 3, 2, 1...


My fiancé is a beautiful blonde bombshell too and she needs to fill her humi... Yeah, that's it. She needs donations... PM me for the address 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

quazy50 said:


> My fiancé is a beautiful blonde bombshell too and she needs to fill her humi... Yeah, that's it. She needs donations... PM me for the address


Aww, that's a compliment! Yay!


----------



## lostmedic

so what all are yall using for humidification and the quantity?


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> so what all are yall using for humidification and the quantity?


1lb of 65% HF Beads (per elco69 recommendation)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

okay looks like ima need another half lbs


----------



## quazy50

I think according to HF you could get by with a half pound. Id have to calculate the volume and compare to their website again. But splitting up the 1lb into two sacks (they sell nylon like sacks that hold a half pound ) and putting one on top and one on the bottom seems to work nicely. Granted I'm still seasoning so @elco69 can comment further.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

I just bought another half pound. Heartfelt states that half lbs covers 2.5 cu ft which is what I got but thats the max so better be safe then sorry. Also I just got the second half pound at a 15% off because they are closed for the holidays. Also I just use nylon stockings for my heartfelt cheap and easy!


----------



## elco69

I use 1lb split into 2 nylons. It is ok to have more and it helps rebound RH when you open the door. I am so excited for you all. We want pics once it is setup.


----------



## 89alpinem3

Just got my 2.5 cf yesterday and love its looks!!!!!!!!!!!! Now the long wait for it to season..............


----------



## quazy50

Mine has been seasoning for about a week. it sits at about 70% with my 65% beads... should I add my sticks?


----------



## quazy50

It's also frustrating to me that the analog hygros that come with Humidors are worthless... I love the look of them, idk why. The one on my wynter says 59% while the digi's are 69% and 70% depending where I set them.


----------



## lostmedic

totally go off of the analog they are so much more reliable IMO oke::suspicious:


----------



## quazy50

Well it's been solid at the 70% mark so I figured it's good to toss them in. The beads are about half clear half white so they should be doing their job. Re calibrating one hygro, to be sure and will do the other once that's done. Don't have much... I have a 10er of taboo twists that will go in tomorrow and a 5er of Tatuaje tattoos that are on back order from a Cbid win... Not sure where to go next hah. Don't think I can do a newbie trade since I joined so long ago. Bring on the deal search!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Time to go CBid shopping!


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Here's mine! Bought myself a birthday present. Seasoned for a week and ready to go! I moved my drawers to the top. Anyone else done this?


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Sorry the picture is sideways lol


----------



## lostmedic

My Winador is suppose to arrive today!!!!!:cheer2::beerchug::horn::target:


----------



## rartuso

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> View attachment 53055
> 
> 
> Here's mine! Bought myself a birthday present. Seasoned for a week and ready to go! I moved my drawers to the top. Anyone else done this?


Just be careful the drawers dont block the fan or you will have condensation back there or humidity issues.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Thanks for the heads up! I'm going to check now.


----------



## NormH3

Just an FYI. Amazon is having a special sale day for Prime members on July 15th. I don't know if these will be available at a reduced price, but it might be worth looking into if you are a member.


----------



## lostmedic

It's here and started seasoning


----------



## quazy50

@elco69 are you sure you're not getting commission from Whynter? You should be!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> @elco69 are you sure you're not getting commission from Whynter? You should be!


Thant's what I am saying! Or at least send me a free small cigar cooler.


----------



## lostmedic

Smells so good cannot wait to put my sticks in it


----------



## elco69

Maybe I should send them a link to my posts and let's see if they show their appreciation....lol


----------



## lostmedic

Worth a try


----------



## lostmedic

Okay so two days post update. Top of Winador is at 71% and 68 degrees. Bottom is at 67% and 66 degrees. I just took out the bowls of dw my half pound of hf beads are mixed between clear and white. (Waiting on my next 1/2 lbs FYI). So yeah but taking its time to stabilize out.

Oh and btw today the humidity is 100%. Icky I know


----------



## quazy50

Mine took until today to stabilize at 65% and 66%. was at 70% for about a week. So, all in all about a week and a half to stabilize where I wanted it with my 65% beads... Patience was thinning! haha.


----------



## lostmedic

I didn't plan very well so my new sticks in the next few days may or may not have to go in at RH of 70 and just adjust with the Winador


----------



## quazy50

Should be fine.. I put mine in at 70 and they are fine.

All of a sudden my bottom hygro is reading like 61% where as my hygro in the middle reads 65%.. switched them and get the same reading.. Not sure whats happening here. Any ideas? I put both half pound bead sacks in the bottom to see if that helps.


----------



## lostmedic

Where are your drawers at and is your fan running all the time


----------



## elco69

My fan only runs when my room gets above 65 degrees. I have 4 drawers and they take up all the space that the drawers can fit. My hyrgos read 65 and 64 and the top and bottom.


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> Where are your drawers at and is your fan running all the time


Drawers are in the same spot they came in, on the bottom. Fan goes on when it is trying to cool as far as I can tell, so when the room is warmer, as elco69 said.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

quazy50 said:


> Should be fine.. I put mine in at 70 and they are fine.
> 
> All of a sudden my bottom hygro is reading like 61% where as my hygro in the middle reads 65%.. switched them and get the same reading.. Not sure whats happening here. Any ideas? I put both half pound bead sacks in the bottom to see if that helps.


Humidity rises, thus the difference


----------



## quazy50

SeanTheEvans said:


> Humidity rises, thus the difference


Right it just seems odd since it is right by my beads. Plus it was consistently showing 63% or 64%.. then dropped to 61%.. idk.. middle and top are still 65 and 67 so I'm fine.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

quazy50 said:


> Right it just seems odd since it is right by my beads. Plus it was consistently showing 63% or 64%.. then dropped to 61%.. idk.. middle and top are still 65 and 67 so I'm fine.


wow.... so you have a 4% spread normally? How much beads you have in there? Are the top clear and the bottom white(ish?) If so, maybe just swap em every few days to keep it cycling right


----------



## quazy50

1lb. Two half lbs in the sacks that HF sells. Both are about half and half of clear and white from what I can tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

So just placed my sticks and boxes and extra drawers I had custom made and uh oh way too much room left.......:fear:my wallet is cringing


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> So just placed my sticks and boxes and extra drawers I had custom made and uh oh way too much room left.......:fear:my wallet is cringing


Um, pics with it loaded up. :smile:


----------



## lostmedic

Top shelf






are everyday friend smokes
Second shelf







Third shelf







Fourth shelf







First drawer







Second drawer







Bottom


----------



## SeanTheEvans

@lostmedic - what are those things holding cigars on the top n bottom? Looks drawer-ish but not the standard... I'm intrigued


----------



## lostmedic

I had custom Spanish cedar boxes made for my coolidor but i changed my mind and will only be putting boxes in there from now on


----------



## elco69

I got all my Best Buy Rewards today, going to order my second one tonight! And I don't have to pay a dime for it, SCOOOOORE!!!!!!


----------



## egoo33

I got mine Wednesday seasoned for a day threw in KL bottoms 60% on top at 63% perfect for me. loved the fact that there was no plastic smell out of the box


----------



## elco69

Guess I am not going to get my second Whynter, my wife and I discussed this last night and it was decided that I will have to hold off, she really wants a DSLR camera and since I just got the other Whynter a few months ago, it was her turn to get something.


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> Guess I am not going to get my second Whynter, my wife and I discussed this last night and it was decided that I will have to hold off, she really wants a DSLR camera and since I just got the other Whynter a few months ago, it was her turn to get something.


What kind of camera is she looking for? If she gets a used deal - more $$$ for you to spend on cigars :mrgreen:


----------



## elco69

I think it is the Canon S1 and of course she wants the white one. I think it looks goofy with the black 75-300mm lens on. When it comes to actually spending $$ on our own stuff, she buys her own and I buy my own, it just when we use the rewards, we take turns or decide on something together.


----------



## quazy50

Always interesting to see how couples do things. My fiancé and I are in the process of combining our accounts. One pool of money cus we don't want to keep track of who pays what bill. I'm sure a wine cooler will be in our future since I got a cigar cooler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Always interesting to see how couples do things. My fiancé and I are in the process of combining our accounts. One pool of money cus we don't want to keep track of who pays what bill. I'm sure a wine cooler will be in our future since I got a cigar cooler.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife and I opted not combine accounts as we see too many people argue and fight and even some even divorce over it. We just added up our mortgage, property tax, utilities, etc.... tack on few hundred bucks for going out to eat, cut that in half and that is what we put in each month into joint checking, left over goes to joint savings for vacations, etc. We keep the rest of what we make for our own personal stuff. That way I don't bitch about her $1500 LV purse and she doesn't bitch about my car parts. It also works well as she doesn't have to ask me for permission to buy what she wants and i don't either.


----------



## quazy50

Like I said. Interesting. I've seen people go the divorce route because it's a he said she said game of who bought dinner last. Sounds like you have a hybrid that works well. Our discretionary spending at the moment is limited to trading off because our student loans are more than our mortgage hah. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> Like I said. Interesting. I've seen people go the divorce route because it's a he said she said game of who bought dinner last. Sounds like you have a hybrid that works well. Our discretionary spending at the moment is limited to trading off because our student loans are more than our mortgage hah.


That's normal, get those loans knocked down as fast as you can. Our hybrid has worked out great and we have been doing it for 11 years and not one argument/fight about $$.


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> That's normal, get those loans knocked down as fast as you can. Our hybrid has worked out great and we have been doing it for 11 years and not one argument/fight about $$.


I could see at some point when those are paid off we have our own "spending" accounts per say, the rest is the joint checking and savings. I think that would make sense. Our plan is to pay extra on the student loans to get those knocked out. I went back and got an MBA so mine are delayed a bit.

Sorry for the thread highjack! haha


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> I could see at some point when those are paid off we have our own "spending" accounts per say, the rest is the joint checking and savings. I think that would make sense. Our plan is to pay extra on the student loans to get those knocked out. I went back and got an MBA so mine are delayed a bit.
> 
> Sorry for the thread highjack! haha


That's great that you got your MBA! It is also great about getting those loans paid off! One day you will enjoy the fruits of your labor, hopefully some aged CC's too!


----------



## Bird-Dog

I'm in! Uh... for a Whynter... not the whole "_Who's money is it?"_, divorce, whatever stuff. Joint account. No problem. Celebrating 25-year anniversary in a few months.

Anyway, thanks for tip on the Best Buy sale. Happens to be my BD in a few days, so good timing!

My 150 qt threatens to overflow, mainly because I like to keep my cigars with box codes (wink, wink) in their original boxes as much as possible. Got a lot of partials taking up more room than necessary, not to mention a good deal of aging stock. My plan is to put the Whynter next to my desk and make it my _"ready and approved to smoke"_ humidor, and keep the cooler for longer-term storage.


----------



## elco69

curmudgeonista said:


> My 150 qt threatens to overflow, mainly because I like to keep my cigars with box codes (wink, wink) in their original boxes as much as possible. Got a lot of partials taking up more room than necessary, not to mention a good deal of aging stock. My plan is to put the Whynter next to my desk and make it my _"ready and approved to smoke"_ humidor, and keep the cooler for longer-term storage.


My setup is kinda similar. I have a 48qt for boxes with codes, my Whynter next to me desk for new and singles and then desktop for ready to smoke. all my storage is maxed, need another cooler or replace with a Marine 150 as I am making the slow transition from NC to CC as my primary sticks.


----------



## egoo33

no where near full but growing


----------



## Carolus Rex

Got the go ahead from the boss, so my b-day present Whynter will be here next week. Pretty darn excited like the rest of y'all. Think I am going to go the KL route for humidification. I'll add some more drawers down the road as I don't have enough to fill the included drawers. I did order a couple more zederkoff's off ebay last night. 

As for the split accounts, I did that during my first marriage. It was basically 7 years of roommates with a tax break. This second time around, we just pool it all, pay the bills and the rest goes to savings or entertainment. Every couple just has to see what works and what doesn't. If people are fighting about money it is usually because one or both are living beyond their means.


----------



## quazy50

Carolus Rex said:


> Got the go ahead from the boss, so my b-day present Whynter will be here next week. Pretty darn excited like the rest of y'all. Think I am going to go the KL route for humidification. I'll add some more drawers down the road as I don't have enough to fill the included drawers. I did order a couple more zederkoff's off ebay last night.
> 
> As for the split accounts, I did that during my first marriage. It was basically 7 years of roommates with a tax break. This second time around, we just pool it all, pay the bills and the rest goes to savings or entertainment. Every couple just has to see what works and what doesn't. If people are fighting about money it is usually because one or both are living beyond their means.


Woo! congratulations.

Nice input from reading the rest of the thread too! hah


----------



## Steve C.

I'm still trying to get the humidity adjusted in my Whytners I got a couple of weeks ago. One issue I've found is that the shelves are not adjustable, and there is not enough clearance to accommodate the heigth of many boxes. Also, it would have been nice if there was an accurate built in hygrometer display alongside the temp readout.

Are you guys adding trays on the racks, to separate and hold loose cigars?


----------



## Carolus Rex

Steve C. said:


> I'm still trying to get the humidity adjusted in my Whytners I got a couple of weeks ago. One issue I've found is that the shelves are not adjustable, and there is not enough clearance to accommodate the heigth of many boxes. Also, it would have been nice if there was an accurate built in hygrometer display alongside the temp readout.
> 
> Are you guys adding trays on the racks, to separate and hold loose cigars?


I think most people are ordering drawers from Custom Wineador Creations as he is making them to fit the Whynter. That is my plan, to get at least one more drawer in not two to hold loose sticks and five packs. Leave the top shelf and maybe the one below empty for boxes.


----------



## Carolus Rex

quazy50 said:


> Woo! congratulations.
> 
> Nice input from reading the rest of the thread too! hah


Thanks! It has been an interesting thread. :laugh:


----------



## quazy50

Carolus Rex said:


> I think most people are ordering drawers from Custom Wineador Creations as he is making them to fit the Whynter. That is my plan, to get at least one more drawer in not two to hold loose sticks and five packs. Leave the top shelf and maybe the one below empty for boxes.


My plan as well once I need them/have the money. Tree fell on the neighbors fence in our last storm... Won't be making any purchases for a bit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolus Rex

quazy50 said:


> My plan as well once I need them/have the money. Tree fell on the neighbors fence in our last storm... Won't be making any purchases for a bit!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugh, that sucks! Hope everything works out.

(In my twisted mind, I was secretly hoping it was Spanish Cedar)


----------



## quazy50

Carolus Rex said:


> Ugh, that sucks! Hope everything works out.
> 
> (In my twisted mind, I was secretly hoping it was Spanish Cedar)


Hah nope. Pine. Since they are coming out we are having some more if not the rest removed as well. Going to make nice fire wood tho!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

just take a shelf out and tetris your boxes :mrgreen:


----------



## elco69

I keep a cooler for my boxes. My 48qt is maxed so I ordered a 120qt yesterday, yay more buying room....lol


----------



## premierjg

Anyone know how to fix the humidity difference from the top to bottom? I have 72 on top and 61 on bottom.


----------



## quazy50

premierjg said:


> Anyone know how to fix the humidity difference from the top to bottom? I have 72 on top and 61 on bottom.


I have basically the same issue. I just tried putting one of the drawers in the middle and one drawer on the bottom. so alternating drawers and shelves.. I will report back in a day or so to see what happens.


----------



## elco69

premierjg said:


> Anyone know how to fix the humidity difference from the top to bottom? I have 72 on top and 61 on bottom.


What are you using for humidification and how do you have it placed in there? I have 1lb of 65% HF beads split into to containers. One container is on the very bottom drawer and the other is in the top drawer, btw I have 4 drawers. From top to bottom only 1% difference.


----------



## egoo33

put some dry kitty litter on top it lower it down


----------



## quazy50

egoo33 said:


> put some dry kitty litter on top it lower it down


Have specific brand/type?


----------



## Carolus Rex

quazy50 said:


> Have specific brand/type?


The Exquisicat crystals unscented brand from petsmart.


----------



## Carolus Rex

Best Buy shipped my Whynter, it should be here on Monday. I am excited, but I am trying to resist wanting to rush through seasoning. My humidors are stable, so my sticks are fine while I spend the next week or so dialing this bad boy in.


----------



## elco69

Carolus Rex said:


> Best Buy shipped my Whynter, it should be here on Monday. I am excited, but I am trying to resist wanting to rush through seasoning. My humidors are stable, so my sticks are fine while I spend the next week or so dialing this bad boy in.


Damn excited for you bro! I wish my wife let me get a second one  so I got a 120qt coolidor as a secondary unit.


----------



## Carolus Rex

elco69 said:


> Damn excited for you bro! I wish my wife let me get a second one  so I got a 120qt coolidor as a secondary unit.


Hey take what you can get. I had to promise to only smoke cigars on my days off or special occasion before she would pull the trigger. :vs_frown:


----------



## elco69

Carolus Rex said:


> Hey take what you can get. I had to promise to only smoke cigars on my days off or special occasion before she would pull the trigger. :vs_frown:


My wife still doesn't know I smoke as much as I do although I suspect she does, but just doesn't say anything.


----------



## Carolus Rex

elco69 said:


> My wife still doesn't know I smoke as much as I do although I suspect she does, but just doesn't say anything.


She got her hackles raised because she was afraid I might be falling back into nicotine addiction. I explained that chilling out with a smoke at night was a great way for me to relax and let everything just fall away. So like any good attorney she discounted my reasoning and forced a compromise that served her interests. :spank:


----------



## egoo33

quazy50 said:


> Have specific brand/type?


anything unscented 100% silica just put it in dry


----------



## Bird-Dog

My Whynter CHC-251s just arrived.

Initial impressions:


Quality appears to be very good, particularly for the price.
Good size outside, but a bit smaller inside than I'd hoped. Body is much deeper than the storage compartment.
Will be a great addition, but it would take 3 or 4 of these to replace my 150 qt cooler. 
Since I mainly store in-box I may have to consider removing one drawer and maybe some shelves for more usable space.

Regardless of any misgivings about the size, I am very happy I bought it!

Question: Has anyone replaced the OEM hygro with a Caliber IV in theirs? I have a brushed silver C-IV that will look outstanding in it and I'm sure be more accurate. But I'll need to drill out the hole to fit the larger diameter. Anyone done that? The C-IV looks to be a 2" diameter, so finding a hole-saw to fit should not be a problem. However, over-cutting without a pilot hole could be a challenge. Tips?


----------



## elco69

curmudgeonista said:


> My Whynter CHC-251s just arrived.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> 
> Quality appears to be very good, particularly for the price.
> Good size outside, but a bit smaller inside than I'd hoped. Body is much deeper than the storage compartment.
> Will be a great addition, but it would take 3 or 4 of these to replace my 150 qt cooler.
> Since I mainly store in-box I may have to consider removing one drawer and maybe some shelves for more usable space.
> 
> Regardless of any misgivings about the size, I am very happy I bought it!
> 
> Question: Has anyone replaced the OEM hygro with a Caliber IV in theirs? I have a brushed silver C-IV that will look outstanding in it and I'm sure be more accurate. But I'll need to drill out the hole to fit the larger diameter. Anyone done that? The C-IV looks to be a 2" diameter, so finding a hole-saw to fit should not be a problem. However, over-cutting without a pilot hole could be a challenge. Tips?


I thought about replacing mine with the same Caliber IV but I just decided to leave the stock ones in there for looks and have a Zederkoff sitting on the shelf......darn it, now I am thinking about the Caliber and replacing it. I would need 2 as I have 4 drawers and 2 of them have the hygros in it. If you do it, let us know how it goes.

**edit** just thinking more about this, if you accidentally oversize it, you could always use Teflon tape (the same stuff for pipe fittings) and wrap around the mount of the hygro to make it a snug fit.


----------



## lostmedic

Everyone likes a snug fit Henry


----------



## Bird-Dog

elco69 said:


> I thought about replacing mine with the same Caliber IV but I just decided to leave the stock ones in there for looks and have a Zederkoff sitting on the shelf......darn it, now I am thinking about the Caliber and replacing it. I would need 2 as I have 4 drawers and 2 of them have the hygros in it. If you do it, let us know how it goes.
> 
> **edit** just thinking more about this, if you accidentally oversize it, you could always use Teflon tape (the same stuff for pipe fittings) and wrap around the mount of the hygro to make it a snug fit.


Not really worried about getting the hole too big. It's keeping the 2" hole-saw centered while cutting a hole around the existing one that's the challenge. Normally, on a solid piece of wood, you'd put a drill-bit sized pilot hole dead center for the hole-saw to register off of. But there's nothing but air there now!

But, I've got to do it, one way or another. I mean, ya' just can't have a high-tech humidor with an analog hygrometer in it, can ya'?

I think I'm just going to have to very gently hand start the hole-saw for the new outer hole, which may be okay since the Spanish Cedar is so soft. I thought about clamping a backing piece of wood in place for a pilot hole, but clamps are likely to leave divots in the drawer-front.

Anyway, first things first. Wiped down the shelves & drawers this evening. Gotta' get this thing up to speed and stabilized rather quickly. Eight more boxes of hand-picked forbidden fruit winging their way here from points south.


----------



## elco69

curmudgeonista said:


> Not really worried about getting the hole too big. It's keeping the 2" hole-saw centered while cutting a hole around the existing one that's the challenge. Normally, on a solid piece of wood, you'd put a drill-bit sized pilot hole dead center for the hole-saw to register off of. But there's nothing but air there now!


Damn forgot about that. Or you can just drill into the other drawer and then you will have 2 hygros. You could also trace out the back of the Caliber around the factory hole and use a wood dowel wrapped in 60 grit and slowly sand away the material and then finish off with 200 or 300 to smooth it out.


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> Everyone likes a snug fit Henry


What you don't like it loose, like a pencil down a cave?!?!?!


----------



## Cigary

Damn you Henry.....I bought the Whynter Cigar Humidor from BB and the promotion code still works...total for me here in Atlanta was right under $250 ( still had to pay Uncle Sam though...$17 )...great deal even though I tried to stay away from it but reading this thread the Devil got me. What else am I going to do with my money...take it with me?


----------



## egoo33

curmudgeonista said:


> My Whynter CHC-251s just arrived.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> 
> Quality appears to be very good, particularly for the price.
> Good size outside, but a bit smaller inside than I'd hoped. Body is much deeper than the storage compartment.
> Will be a great addition, but it would take 3 or 4 of these to replace my 150 qt cooler.
> Since I mainly store in-box I may have to consider removing one drawer and maybe some shelves for more usable space.
> 
> Regardless of any misgivings about the size, I am very happy I bought it!
> 
> Question: Has anyone replaced the OEM hygro with a Caliber IV in theirs? I have a brushed silver C-IV that will look outstanding in it and I'm sure be more accurate. But I'll need to drill out the hole to fit the larger diameter. Anyone done that? The C-IV looks to be a 2" diameter, so finding a hole-saw to fit should not be a problem. However, over-cutting without a pilot hole could be a challenge. Tips?


I use this
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004I08CEO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

paired with these
http://www.amazon.com/Meade-TS33C-M...sim_201_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0AG6WJGZ8KPZC84NSTB8

24hrs in stable environment on the button with readings


----------



## elco69

Cigary said:


> Damn you Henry.....I bought the Whynter Cigar Humidor from BB and the promotion code still works...total for me here in Atlanta was right under $250 ( still had to pay Uncle Sam though...$17 )...great deal even though I tried to stay away from it but reading this thread the Devil got me. What else am I going to do with my money...take it with me?


Welcome to the club brotha! Trust, you won't regret it. This is exactly why my title changed under my avatar.


----------



## lostmedic

I mean look at @elco69 header devil on your shoulder. So mean


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> I mean look at @elco69 header devil on your shoulder. So mean


Not mean, I just encourage you to follow your own desires:evil:


----------



## lostmedic

Call it what you want. Btw I regret NOTHING


----------



## Bird-Dog

Follow-up on installing a Western Caliber IV hygrometer in place of the OEM one:

In the end, the decision to replace the OEM hygro was kinda' made for me when I tried to adjust the 2 or 3 degrees it was off.... I took it apart just to see if I could fix it, but all I managed to do was confirm what a POS it is!









So, in the C-IV went! Had to clamp a backing piece for a pilot hole in order to cut the larger hole. The hole-saw was uncontrollable trying to freehand it. I used two additional slabs of wood off to the sides on the front as well as the one behind for the pilot so I wouldn't mark up the drawer with the clamps. The C-IV is just shy of the 2" diameter of the hole-saw, so just as Henry suggested I did have to use some tape around it to get a snug fit... being careful not to cover up the intake ports on it.

I think it looks purdy-darn-good, if I do say so myself!


----------



## elco69

curmudgeonista said:


> Follow-up on installing a Western Caliber IV hygrometer in place of the OEM one:
> 
> In the end, the decision to replace the OEM hygro was kinda' made for me when I tried to adjust the 2 or 3 degrees it was off.... I took it apart just to see if I could fix it, but all I managed to do was confirm what a POS it is!
> 
> View attachment 53322
> 
> 
> So, in the C-IV went! Had to clamp a backing piece for a pilot hole in order to cut the larger hole. The hole-saw was uncontrollable trying to freehand it. I used two additional slabs of wood off to the sides on the front as well as the one behind for the pilot so I wouldn't mark up the drawer with the clamps. The C-IV is just shy of the 2" diameter of the hole-saw, so just as Henry suggested I did have to use some tape around it to get a snug fit... being careful not to cover up the intake ports on it.
> 
> I think it looks purdy-darn-good, if I do say so myself!
> 
> View attachment 53323


That looks awesome Jack! I may just have to pull the trigger and do that


----------



## Bird-Dog

elco69 said:


> That looks awesome Jack! I may just have to pull the trigger and do that


Thank you!

And thanks for the tape idea!

BTW, I split some electrical tape with an Exacto knife to about 1/3rd normal width in order to avoid covering intake ports. Teflon tape would probably work folding it, but I wasn't sure if it would stay on too well.


----------



## CritterBuddy

curmudgeonista said:


> Question: Has anyone replaced the OEM hygro with a Caliber IV in theirs? I have a brushed silver C-IV that will look outstanding in it and I'm sure be more accurate. But I'll need to drill out the hole to fit the larger diameter. Anyone done that? The C-IV looks to be a 2" diameter, so finding a hole-saw to fit should not be a problem. However, over-cutting without a pilot hole could be a challenge. Tips?


Clamp a board on the inside of the hole you want to make larger, locate center, drill away, stop when you hit 2nd board.


----------



## quazy50

premierjg said:


> Anyone know how to fix the humidity difference from the top to bottom? I have 72 on top and 61 on bottom.


So after rearranging mine to go drawer, shelf, drawer, shelf mine is at 64% on the bottom and 65/66% on the top.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## premierjg

quazy50 said:


> So after rearranging mine to go drawer, shelf, drawer, shelf mine is at 64% on the bottom and 65/66% on the top.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, I will try that. Using a cigar oasis, so I hope that's not the problem. It is below the bottom shelf. Seems like it hardly runs though and is set at 65%.


----------



## quazy50

premierjg said:


> OK, I will try that. Using a cigar oasis, so I hope that's not the problem. It is below the bottom shelf. Seems like it hardly runs though and is set at 65%.


Mine was back to the 63ish on bottom and 66 on top. Not too worried about it with the beads as long as they don't just dry out. I just keep an eye on it. Not sure why mine seems to be off.


----------



## Steve C.

I just ordered 10 drawers for mine. The 5 week wait ain't gonna be easy.


----------



## elco69

Steve C. said:


> I just ordered 10 drawers for mine. The 5 week wait ain't gonna be easy.


10 Drawers? How will that all fit? Are they split width wise into 2 separate drawers?


----------



## Steve C.

elco69 said:


> 10 Drawers? How will that all fit? Are they split width wise into 2 separate drawers?


I have 2 Whytners. I'm gonna put all drawers in both of them.


----------



## elco69

Steve C. said:


> I have 2 Whytners. I'm gonna put all drawers in both of them.


Gotcha, now I am jelly.....I wanted to order my second one, but wife put a stop to it, she wanted to use the rewards for a camera. So I got a 120qt Igloo instead


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> Gotcha, now I am jelly.....I wanted to order my second one, but wife put a stop to it, she wanted to use the rewards for a camera. So I got a 120qt Igloo instead


They still have the discount running just saying Henry


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> They still have the discount running just saying Henry


lol, so this is how it feels being on this end of the instigation


----------



## ORMason

curmudgeonista said:


> My Whynter CHC-251s just arrived.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> 
> Quality appears to be very good, particularly for the price.
> Good size outside, but a bit smaller inside than I'd hoped. Body is much deeper than the storage compartment.
> Will be a great addition, but it would take 3 or 4 of these to replace my 150 qt cooler.
> Since I mainly store in-box I may have to consider removing one drawer and maybe some shelves for more usable space.
> 
> Regardless of any misgivings about the size, I am very happy I bought it!
> 
> Question: Has anyone replaced the OEM hygro with a Caliber IV in theirs? I have a brushed silver C-IV that will look outstanding in it and I'm sure be more accurate. But I'll need to drill out the hole to fit the larger diameter. Anyone done that? The C-IV looks to be a 2" diameter, so finding a hole-saw to fit should not be a problem. However, over-cutting without a pilot hole could be a challenge. Tips?


I use kitty litter in conjunction with this and it works great. 
http://www.amazon.com/Ambient-Weather-WS-08-X4-8-Channel-Thermo-Hygrometer/dp/B00EW4970O


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolus Rex

UPS dropped her off at the front door and my beautiful wife carefully pushed it inside.










When I got home from work it was like 'A Christmas Story', my Red Ryder had finally arrived, watch out Black Bart!

After diligently wiping down all the shelves and drawers with DW, I popped them back in. Put in 3 tins of dry Silica KL and deployed a couple of calibrated Zederkoff's.










Now it is time to patiently wait for the RH stabilize at 65% and in go the sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

Carolus Rex said:


> UPS dropped her off at the front door and my beautiful wife carefully pushed it inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home from work it was like 'A Christmas Story', my Red Ryder had finally arrived, watch out Black Bart!
> 
> After diligently wiping down all the shelves and drawers with DW, I popped them back in. Put in 3 tins of dry Silica KL and deployed a couple of calibrated Zederkoff's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is time to patiently wait for the RH stabilize at 65% and in go the sticks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good! Will the drawer on top block the fan at all?

Mine is still having swings of 63% on the bottom and 69% on top. Not sure how to keep it all at 65 even with half pound of beads on top and bottom.


----------



## Carolus Rex

quazy50 said:


> Looking good! Will the drawer on top block the fan at all?
> 
> Mine is still having swings of 63% on the bottom and 69% on top. Not sure how to keep it all at 65 even with half pound of beads on top and bottom.


I am going to play around with the drawer location. Eventually I am going to add two more drawers so overall I don't know how much it will really effect it. Elco has 4 in there and doesn't seem to have issues with air flow.

What RH are you getting in the middle?


----------



## quazy50

Carolus Rex said:


> I am going to play around with the drawer location. Eventually I am going to add two more drawers so overall I don't know how much it will really effect it. Elco has 4 in there and doesn't seem to have issues with air flow.
> 
> What RH are you getting in the middle?


Good point. Eventually I want another drawer or two as well. 67% in the middle. I know it's fine with the beads because they are half white half clearish, it just bothers me I don't see the 65 number all over hah. I also am going to get new hygros. Two of mine are probably 5 years old or more. My newest is about a week old. It's the Caliber IV, which I trust the most. I plan on getting one or two more of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolus Rex

quazy50 said:


> Good point. Eventually I want another drawer or two as well. 67% in the middle. I know it's fine with the beads because they are half white half clearish, it just bothers me I don't see the 65 number all over hah. I also am going to get new hygros. Two of mine are probably 5 years old or more. My newest is about a week old. It's the Caliber IV, which I trust the most. I plan on getting one or two more of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Updating your hygrometers might help, but you could also just throw them into a boveda calibration bag to check if they are working right before chucking them.

I guess the other question is how full is your Wineador? I would think that the fuller it is, the easier it is to maintain even RH through out.


----------



## quazy50

Carolus Rex said:


> Updating your hygrometers might help, but you could also just throw them into a boveda calibration bag to check if they are working right before chucking them.
> 
> I guess the other question is how full is your Wineador? I would think that the fuller it is, the easier it is to maintain even RH through out.


All calibrated with Boveda calibration kit.

Also true. It's not even close to half full so there is that. But I figured with a pound of beads it would be a little better since its sealed and a half pound will humidify 2.5cuft. I'm working on the filling part! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolus Rex

quazy50 said:


> All calibrated with Boveda calibration kit.
> 
> Also true. It's not even close to half full so there is that. But I figured with a pound of beads it would be a little better since its sealed and a half pound will humidify 2.5cuft. I'm working on the filling part! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like everything I've read here is everyone is using 1lb of HF or KL. So assuming you have the right amount of water, and your hygrometers are calibrated that leaves either the tempature of the room the Wineador is in or the empty space inside. Either way, I am out of ideas. 

I too am looking forward to filling it up!


----------



## quazy50

Carolus Rex said:


> Seems like everything I've read here is everyone is using 1lb of HF or KL. So assuming you have the right amount of water, and your hygrometers are calibrated that leaves either the tempature of the room the Wineador is in or the empty space inside. Either way, I am out of ideas.
> 
> I too am looking forward to filling it up!


Keep the house at about 70 to 72

I'm going with space. Everything seems to smoke fine except that it's been super humid outside while smoking so that's good hah. I'm looking forward to filling too! We'll see how Cbid works out this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

You know you want it and would not regret it just think a whynter for nc and one for cc wowzers


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> You know you want it and would not regret it just think a whynter for nc and one for cc wowzers


I so want to and that was my original plan, but hiding it from the wife would not be so easy :wink: besides I just got the 120qt cooler and that gives me more room for now.


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> besides I just got the 120qt cooler and that gives me more room for now.


Key words here is room for now. Better hurry up so you don't miss the sell for when there is no more room :vs_smirk:


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> Key words here is room for now. Better hurry up so you don't miss the sell for when there is no more room :vs_smirk:


lol, you are doing job of instigating almost convinced me. When you instigate and an instigator, you gotta work a little harder....lol


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> lol, you are doing job of instigating almost convinced me. When you instigate and an instigator, you gotta work a little harder....lol


I shall step my game up then. Btw the sale discount won't last forever


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> I shall step my game up then. Btw the sale discount won't last forever


Your sig.. yes... yes... :vs_blush:


----------



## lostmedic

@quazy50 wouldn't you just low having a strickly Nc whynter and a cc whynter wow just think of all that room at such a great deal all you have to do is put in the promo summersave20


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> @quazy50 wouldn't you just low having a strickly Nc whynter and a cc whynter wow just think of all that room at such a great deal all you have to do is put in the promo summersave20


Sure would.. especially when you just began the transition to mostly CCs. Have to put those boxes somewhere that is as classy as those smokes.


----------



## lostmedic

quazy50 said:


> Sure would.. especially when you just began the transition to mostly CCs. Have to put those boxes somewhere that is as classy as those smokes.


Yeah you wouldn't want to just put them any place like a cooler. You need something that will truly keep those cc in a pristine condition not something some noobie can do. @elco69 what do you think


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> Yeah you wouldn't want to just put them any place like a cooler. You need something that will truly keep those cc in a pristine condition not something some noobie can do. @elco69 what do you think


He has to also consider any left over BB Rewards points after his wife's purchase. After all, don't they have their own recreation spending accounts? :vs_worry:hah


----------



## lostmedic

Don't need to let them points go to waste....... I mean it's a turue investment. I'm sure a wife would understand that one was just trying to provide the best care for his investments and see it as a good investment to protect his hobby


----------



## Bird-Dog

elco69 said:


> I so want to and that was my original plan, but hiding it from the wife would not be so easy :wink: besides I just got the 120qt cooler and that gives me more room for now.


So you say you need to double the capacity of your Whynter, but the wife will only allot funding for a cooler...

Ask her if she'll spring for a hammer and some duct tape too! LOL


----------



## lostmedic

curmudgeonista said:


> So you say you need to double the capacity of your Whynter, but the wife will only allot funding for a cooler...
> 
> Ask her if she'll spring for a hammer and some duct tape too! LOL
> 
> View attachment 53382


Huh?


----------



## Bird-Dog

lostmedic said:


> Huh?


Break glass... tape cooler to door frame... viola... 10 cu. ft. wineador!

Only kidding, of course. I feel Henry's pain. I want another one too!


----------



## elco69

@lostmedic LMFAO! I love your signature. So you recruited @quazy50 now too, gotta say impressed by the effort!


----------



## lostmedic

@quazy50 and I were talking and @elco69 we both decided it's a good idea for you to get it and also my chick thinks you should do as she says here's a pic of her telling you so too.


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> @lostmedic LMFAO! I love your signature. So you recruited @quazy50 now too, gotta say impressed by the effort!


To be fair... You instigated us... Think of this as payback with great results... You know you want it! Hah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

I know I want it, but gotta remember I already got one.


----------



## lostmedic

Yes you have one already for your nc. Now you need one for your cc


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> Yes you have one already for your nc. Now you need one for your cc


Ah but mostly not replenishing my NCs that much anymore and I have already cleared a shelf


----------



## lostmedic

But that's not enough room


----------



## ORMason

I put my nc's in a non-working mini fridge and my Whynter is all cc. My wife hasn't looked in the mini so I'm safe for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

ORMason said:


> I put my nc's in a non-working mini fridge and my Whynter is all cc. My wife hasn't looked in the mini so I'm safe for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @elco69. I just wanted for you to see this and not skip over it. Will does have the right idea..... Now only if "The Henry" would make his move to become king again


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> @elco69. I just wanted for you to see this and not skip over it. Will does have the right idea..... Now only if "The Henry" would make his move to become king again


ok, you got me, I will order it right now.


----------



## elco69

@lostmedic and @quazy50

ugh...they are out of stock


----------



## lostmedic

:vs_sob:


----------



## quazy50

:vs_cry:


----------



## Carolus Rex

@elco69 I feel for you in regards to the full frontal assault they are putting on you.

They just don't understand that you are perfectly content with a 120qt plastic beer cooler filled with your favorite smokes. You don't want another sleek looking Whynter stocked full of beautiful CCs resting in the safety of thermoelectric slumber.

I am sure your wife doesn't mind the plastic cooler sitting in the corner of your office or man cave, it doesn't blend as well with the decor, but hey it is all about utility and not style.

So just ignore all the pressure out there. I'm sure you can find someone to make a sticker to slap on the top of that repurposed beer cooler and make it look almost as bad ass as the Whynter you already have and love.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolus Rex

Damn it I was late!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Carolus Rex said:


> @elco69 I feel for you in regards to the full frontal assault they are putting on you.
> 
> They just don't understand that you are perfectly content with a 120qt plastic beer cooler filled with your favorite smokes. You don't want another sleek looking Whynter stocked full of beautiful CCs resting in the safely in thermoelectric slumber.
> 
> I am sure your wife doesn't mind the plastic cooler sitting in the corner of your office or man cave, it doesn't blend as well with the decor, but hey it is all about utility and not style.
> 
> So just ignore all the pressure out there. I'm sure you can find someone to make a sticker to slap on the top of that repurposed beer cooler and make it look almost as bad ass as the Whynter you already have and love.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DAMN! You too!? LOL. I really did go one BestBuy.com last night and they were sold out.


----------



## lostmedic

Carolus Rex said:


> @elco69 I feel for you in regards to the full frontal assault they are putting on you.
> 
> They just don't understand that you are perfectly content with a 120qt plastic beer cooler filled with your favorite smokes. You don't want another sleek looking Whynter stocked full of beautiful CCs resting in the safely in thermoelectric slumber.
> 
> I am sure your wife doesn't mind the plastic cooler sitting in the corner of your office or man cave, it doesn't blend as well with the decor, but hey it is all about utility and not style.
> 
> So just ignore all the pressure out there. I'm sure you can find someone to make a sticker to slap on the top of that repurposed beer cooler and make it look almost as bad ass as the Whynter you already have and love.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


damn well said....I did double check on the whynter it is in fact sold out, I even went around the surrounding bestbuys in cali and here to see if they had them in a store, nope did not have that. @elco69 when they are back just wait for the constant bombardment will begin again.


----------



## Carolus Rex

elco69 said:


> DAMN! You too!? LOL. I really did go one BestBuy.com last night and they were sold out.


Hahahaha! You did a good job convincing me. I figured I would return the favor. Best Buy will get more soon and you will be able to have your precious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Carolus Rex said:


> Hahahaha! You did a good job convincing me. I figured I would return the favor. Best Buy will get more soon and you will be able to have your precious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I bet you don't regret the buy at all. :smile:


----------



## lostmedic

still sold out today just checked


----------



## Carolus Rex

elco69 said:


> And I bet you don't regret the buy at all. :smile:


I do not, my wife thought it was the cat's meow.

I checked it this morning and my temps are at 67F/67% RH on top and 66F/67% RH on bottom. I am going to wait a couple more days and see where it is before I start spraying the KL.

If everything stays good, I will start transferring my sticks next week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

i know if i was transitioning over to cc id want a second one just so it was nice and protected and plenty of room to grow my stock. Also I would not regret it either


----------



## Bird-Dog

Gave my new Whynter about a week to stabilize in the 63-65 RH range. Started loading it up today. I removed two shelves to make it easier to stack more boxes inside. Drawers are under-utilized at the moment... I'm not really a drawer kinda' guy, but I'm sure they'll come in handy later. Anyway, contrary to publicized capacity of 400 cigars, with this arrangement I'm thinking 600 easy... maybe more.









I put the shelves I removed into the bottom of my 150 qt cooler. Fit perfectly. A little cedar never hurts, and if there's a spill it keeps some of the boxes up out of it. Plus, I won't lose the shelves this way! The cooler looks pretty much full in the 2nd photo, but that's after removing the boxes I moved into the wineador. That's okay, though. More incoming soon and between the two I'll need all the space I can get.


----------



## lostmedic

Wow


----------



## ORMason

Nice set up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolus Rex

My Whynter has been holding steady at 68F/65% on top and 68F/63% on bottom for the last couple of days. I moved one of the tins of KL to join another on the bottom and left a third on top. Gave each another 5 sprays of DW. If it is holding in the same range by Monday I will start transferring my sticks on Tuesday.


----------



## egoo33

Carolus Rex said:


> My Whynter has been holding steady at 68F/65% on top and 68F/63% on bottom for the last couple of days. I moved one of the tins of KL to join another on the bottom and left a third on top. Gave each another 5 sprays of DW. If it is holding in the same range by Monday I will start transferring my sticks on Tuesday.


i would have put the litter in dry before spritzing just to see what they reading would have been and spary/dry the kl according to your preference that way you can get a baseline reading.


----------



## Carolus Rex

egoo33 said:


> i would have put the litter in dry before spritzing just to see what they reading would have been and spary/dry the kl according to your preference that way you can get a baseline reading.


I did put in dry KL last Monday and didn't start spritzing till Thursday (correction) it was sitting at 61%/62% then.

I think it was one of Cigary's posts on KL that said to start dry and see where everything settled at before adjusting the RH. So I have been following that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbdillard

I own the CHC-251S and it doesn't work very well for me. At least in my environment. I live in the desert with evaporative cooling. I've measured Temp and Humidity on all shelves simultaneously even at the bottom with NIST traceable calibrated devices. Although when empty temp and humidity are more constant. The purpose of the device is to fill it up with cigars and create a micro climate suitable for storage of cigars. I think it is poorly designed! The thermostat seems to be in a worthless location. If the humidor is full there is little to no circulation of air. Temp differences of up to 10 degrees F and humidity up to 20% from top to bottom when humidor is full. Humidor needs air circulation even if it is satisfied temperature wise. There is no allowances for this when shelves are full. When the thermo electric devices is activated (transferring heat) it acts as a dehumidifier. This product was made with out any thought. It's just a thermo electric wine cooler with cedar shelves. Wine is in a sealed bottle (It's own micro climate) cigars are not!!! You are supposed to be creating a micro climate for the cigars. I am currently modifying mine with extra fans an a controller. I hope this will work but I still have to overcome the lack of space (when full) around the shelves for air movement. I do testing of mechanical systems for a living I know a lot of people don't test as thoroughly as I do. I'm glad it works for some people but I have a theory. People it works for: the thermo electric device probably doesn't run much and they have it in a room with refrigerated air conditioning. Any one else with the issues I have?


----------



## elco69

I think Whynter just put out a product that was "ready to go". I have read old and new forums of what people did with thermoelectric wine fridges and Whynter just basically did all the prep work for them and put it under 1 part number. I also believe it is also great for presentation/looks department. It works great for me and I am trying to convince the wife to let me get #2 . With that being said, it was not meant for all people. I think it is ideal for people who's normal, in house, environment stays between 55-75 degrees year round and my home typically stays around 63-68, which doesn't justify needing a fridge, but I needed more storage, it looks sexy, and it was a whole hell of a lot cheaper then buying a quality large desktop humidor. I keep about 300-400 sticks and a few boxes, right now it is sitting at 65 degrees top and bottom, 65% RH at the top and 64% RH at the bottom. My fridge wasn't meant to be my every day cigar storage, it only gets opened once very couple of weeks, usually to put away sticks that come in or every couple months to restock my desktop humidor. I am not sure of you complete setup, but being in a dry hot area, my suggestions would be to let it be your main storage and you should have a regular desktop humidor for ready to smoke sticks, when desktop gets low, you just refill it from the Whynter unit. This way it minimizes the amount of time you expose your stash to the outside dry hotter environment. this is just my $.02


----------



## CritterBuddy

I'm not nearly as scientific as you are kbdillard, but have had RH swings sometimes as much as 5-6% top to bottom for no apparent reason. I've blamed it on adding new cigars, having the door open too much, etc. but have been thinking lately it may just be poor circulation and needs an additional fan inside. I've tried several different ways to "feel" the circulation but just cannot even though I can see the fan running. For the record mine is from NewAir but is exactly the same as Whynter but for the logo plate.

Still thinking of adding a fan but have been able to help it by putting both drawers on the bottom. I think this may clear more space for the fan to operate in. I only have 1/2 pound of KL in mine so one of my projects today is to add another 1/2 pound to see if this will also help stabilize it more.

It would be interesting to see what others have done to help fix this problem.


----------



## elco69

CritterBuddy said:


> I'm not nearly as scientific as you are kbdillard, but have had RH swings sometimes as much as 5-6% top to bottom for no apparent reason. I've blamed it on adding new cigars, having the door open too much, etc. but have been thinking lately it may just be poor circulation and needs an additional fan inside. I've tried several different ways to "feel" the circulation but just cannot even though I can see the fan running. For the record mine is from NewAir but is exactly the same as Whynter but for the logo plate.
> 
> Still thinking of adding a fan but have been able to help it by putting both drawers on the bottom. I think this may clear more space for the fan to operate in. I only have 1/2 pound of KL in mine so one of my projects today is to add another 1/2 pound to see if this will also help stabilize it more.
> 
> It would be interesting to see what others have done to help fix this problem.


I will add this, my RH is pretty consistent between top and bottom, but I do have 4 drawers in mine, most people just have the 2 drawers. 1/2lb HF beads in the top drawer back right and another 1/2lb of HF beads in the bottom drawer back left. Not sure how that all works out, but when I set it up, I figured just split the beads like that and I guess I lucked out.


----------



## kbdillard

elco69 said:


> I will add this, my RH is pretty consistent between top and bottom, but I do have 4 drawers in mine, most people just have the 2 drawers. 1/2lb HF beads in the top drawer back right and another 1/2lb of HF beads in the bottom drawer back left. Not sure how that all works out, but when I set it up, I figured just split the beads like that and I guess I lucked out.


I think the key is your ambient temp is very mild in your home. If the thermo electric device is not "running" I can see were the built in fan may be enough. With it running it definitely stratifies the air though with full shelves. In my case. My ambient room temp can reach 83-85 F if it's in the 100's outside. I do have a desktop for every day use. I am trending my tests at 14 days without opening the door. I would like to age some Habanos they are easy to come by here. (I can walk to Mexico from my house) That is why I bought the whynter. Interesting that you have four drawers. May I ask how you got the extra drawers?


----------



## egoo33

CritterBuddy said:


> I'm not nearly as scientific as you are kbdillard, but have had RH swings sometimes as much as 5-6% top to bottom for no apparent reason. I've blamed it on adding new cigars, having the door open too much, etc. but have been thinking lately it may just be poor circulation and needs an additional fan inside. I've tried several different ways to "feel" the circulation but just cannot even though I can see the fan running. For the record mine is from NewAir but is exactly the same as Whynter but for the logo plate.
> 
> Still thinking of adding a fan but have been able to help it by putting both drawers on the bottom. I think this may clear more space for the fan to operate in. I only have 1/2 pound of KL in mine so one of my projects today is to add another 1/2 pound to see if this will also help stabilize it more.
> 
> It would be interesting to see what others have done to help fix this problem.


i probably added more kl then needed but my top is 63 middle 60 and bottom 59 solid for two weeks keep tinkering with it youll get it dialed in then it should be relatively maintainence free


----------



## elco69

kbdillard said:


> I think the key is your ambient temp is very mild in your home. If the thermo electric device is not "running" I can see were the built in fan may be enough. With it running it definitely stratifies the air though with full shelves. In my case. My ambient room temp can reach 83-85 F if it's in the 100's outside. I do have a desktop for every day use. I am trending my tests at 14 days without opening the door. I would like to age some Habanos they are easy to come by here. (I can walk to Mexico from my house) That is why I bought the whynter. Interesting that you have four drawers. May I ask how you got the extra drawers?


When I received my unit, the two drawers had spray adhesive on them from assembly. I contacted Whynter and sent them pics and they quickly sent me 2 new drawers and a new humidification tray. Spoke to my neighbor who works with wood and he gave me 2 grits of sandpaper, one to knockdown/remove the adhesive and the other to smooth out the wood. So I fired up a stick and put in about 45 minutes of elbow grease and the glue was gone and that is how I got 4 drawers. Just FYI, I think @Aninjaforallseasons has 2 drawers available and I think they fit the Whynter as well.


----------



## kbdillard

CritterBuddy said:


> I'm not nearly as scientific as you are kbdillard, but have had RH swings sometimes as much as 5-6% top to bottom for no apparent reason. I've blamed it on adding new cigars, having the door open too much, etc. but have been thinking lately it may just be poor circulation and needs an additional fan inside. I've tried several different ways to "feel" the circulation but just cannot even though I can see the fan running. For the record mine is from NewAir but is exactly the same as Whynter but for the logo plate.
> 
> Still thinking of adding a fan but have been able to help it by putting both drawers on the bottom. I think this may clear more space for the fan to operate in. I only have 1/2 pound of KL in mine so one of my projects today is to add another 1/2 pound to see if this will also help stabilize it more.
> 
> It would be interesting to see what others have done to help fix this problem.


I think the fans will solve the problem. Only thing for me is I'm adding a hose to the drain with a larger condensate container due to my ambient temp being high the thermo electric device runs all day. I can add humidity back to the air no problem as long as the air isn't stratified. I'm getting my fans on Monday.


----------



## elco69

here is the link for the drawers he has http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/want-sell-trade-wts/345401-two-vinotemp-drawers.html


----------



## egoo33

curmudgeonista said:


> Gave my new Whynter about a week to stabilize in the 63-65 RH range. Started loading it up today. I removed two shelves to make it easier to stack more boxes inside. Drawers are under-utilized at the moment... I'm not really a drawer kinda' guy, but I'm sure they'll come in handy later. Anyway, contrary to publicized capacity of 400 cigars, with this arrangement I'm thinking 600 easy... maybe more.
> 
> View attachment 53457
> 
> 
> I put the shelves I removed into the bottom of my 150 qt cooler. Fit perfectly. A little cedar never hurts, and if there's a spill it keeps some of the boxes up out of it. Plus, I won't lose the shelves this way! The cooler looks pretty much full in the 2nd photo, but that's after removing the boxes I moved into the wineador. That's okay, though. More incoming soon and between the two I'll need all the space I can get.
> 
> View attachment 53459
> 
> 
> View attachment 53458


great setup the new hydro looks awesome


----------



## kbdillard

elco69 said:


> When I received my unit, the two drawers had spray adhesive on them from assembly. I contacted Whynter and sent them pics and they quickly sent me 2 new drawers and a new humidification tray. Spoke to my neighbor who works with wood and he gave me 2 grits of sandpaper, one to knockdown/remove the adhesive and the other to smooth out the wood. So I fired up a stick and put in about 45 minutes of elbow grease and the glue was gone and that is how I got 4 drawers. Just FYI, I think @Aninjaforallseasons has 2 drawers available and I think they fit the Whynter as well.


Thanks,


----------



## lostmedic

So been reading all of the recent convos. And for me my apartment stays around 80 currently since I only have window air and it gets pricey. My whynter is packed with boxes of cigars and two full drawers. I keep it at 66 degrees. I also have 1lbs of hf beads of 65 RH. I've got four hygros inside it and my RH is 65 up top and 67 RH on bottom. Temp is the same at 69. I did take out one self right in the middle though.


----------



## Carolus Rex

I don't have an air flow problem as I don't have enough to fill it up. However those that do, you could always drill some holes in the back of the drawers to increase the flow. I am pretty sure Forrest offers some drawers that are pre-drilled as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbdillard

lostmedic said:


> So been reading all of the recent convos. And for me my apartment stays around 80 currently since I only have window air and it gets pricey. My whynter is packed with boxes of cigars and two full drawers. I keep it at 66 degrees. I also have 1lbs of hf beads of 65 RH. I've got four hygros inside it and my RH is 65 up top and 67 RH on bottom. Temp is the same at 69. I did take out one self right in the middle though.


That's interesting my place is 80 to 84 during the day this time of year (summer) I keep mine at 63 F and during the day the bottom goes to 73 F 56% RH next level I have the drawer and It's 70F 60% RH next level shelve is 68 F 64% RH etc... The top is 66 F 67% RH It's the same grains of moisture in the air but the stratification of the air gives it the difference in RH. At night when the thermo electric turns off the temps come down and the humidity come up but it's not stable at all. I am using meters that trend temp and humidity so that is how I know exactly what is going on at each level. Glad your work wish mine did. I'm getting four fans Monday I hope that solves my problem.


----------



## CraigT78

curmudgeonista said:


> Gave my new Whynter about a week to stabilize in the 63-65 RH range. Started loading it up today. I removed two shelves to make it easier to stack more boxes inside. Drawers are under-utilized at the moment... I'm not really a drawer kinda' guy, but I'm sure they'll come in handy later. Anyway, contrary to publicized capacity of 400 cigars, with this arrangement I'm thinking 600 easy... maybe more.
> 
> View attachment 53457
> 
> 
> I put the shelves I removed into the bottom of my 150 qt cooler. Fit perfectly. A little cedar never hurts, and if there's a spill it keeps some of the boxes up out of it. Plus, I won't lose the shelves this way! The cooler looks pretty much full in the 2nd photo, but that's after removing the boxes I moved into the wineador. That's okay, though. More incoming soon and between the two I'll need all the space I can get.
> 
> View attachment 53459
> 
> 
> View attachment 53458


Damn. I'm not usually a jealous person......


----------



## gringo13

elco69 said:


> I have the Whynter CHC-251s and I let it stabilize for a week before putting my sticks in. Bovedas are not enough to stabilize this bad boy. I currently have 1 lb of 65% HF Beads, split into 2 separate containers. I got 2 additional drawers and one container sits on the bottom drawer in the back left side on the other is on the top drawer on the right back side. I have 3 hygros and they are all within 1%.
> View attachment 52714
> View attachment 52715
> View attachment 52716


Weird question but where did you get your clear dish to hold your beads? Been looking for something similar that isn't a tupperware container. Thanks


----------



## elco69

gringo13 said:


> Weird question but where did you get your clear dish to hold your beads? Been looking for something similar that isn't a tupperware container. Thanks


It comes with the Whynter unit.


----------



## gringo13

elco69 said:


> It comes with the Whynter unit.


Crap. I got a NewAir coming and I guess that doesn't help me then. Thanks though.


----------



## elco69

gringo13 said:


> Crap. I got a NewAir coming and I guess that doesn't help me then. Thanks though.


I originally looked at the NewAirs then discovered the Whynter, which is the same unit, but it came with shelves, drawers, and the tray for $100 less then the NewAir unit.


----------



## gringo13

I will just have to look for something that will work around town because I don't even know what to search for online. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bird-Dog

gringo13 said:


> I will just have to look for something that will work around town because I don't even know what to search for online. Thanks for your help.


Maybe try Googling acrylic trays or acrylic boxes.


----------



## whodeeni

Cigary said:


> Henry...are you in used car sales brother??? I swear your delivery is so polished I'd buy the Whytner Humidor from you! Gonna have to change the message under your ID to Enabler.


Haaaaa! That's too funny!&#128512;


----------



## kbdillard

Got my new fans installed. Hope this solves my stratification problem.


----------



## elco69

NICE!!!


----------



## quazy50

kbdillard said:


> Got my new fans installed. Hope this solves my stratification problem.
> View attachment 53542
> View attachment 53543
> View attachment 53544
> View attachment 53545
> View attachment 53546
> View attachment 53547


Pretty awesome! you should write a how to! Also.... What are the blue things in your beads?


----------



## CraigT78

quazy50 said:


> Pretty awesome! you should write a how to! Also.... What are the blue things in your beads?


I think that's Kitty Litter.


----------



## quazy50

CraigT78 said:


> I think that's Kitty Litter.


... well... there we go... I'll blame it on my tiredness from my trip hah.


----------



## gringo13

kbdillard said:


> Got my new fans installed. Hope this solves my stratification problem.
> View attachment 53542
> View attachment 53543
> View attachment 53544
> View attachment 53545
> View attachment 53546
> View attachment 53547


Those Fans are beautiful! Are those magnets on the back? I googled the AC Infinity fans and they are springily cheap for how nice they look. 3 questions, Is that little gap (looks to be about 1 inch or so) between the fan big enough to suck enough air and circulate it? I was thinking I would need to rig it to about 3 inches or so at least. Secondly, is the thermo controller for the fans necessary since there it is in a thermo controlled cooler? Or are you just using it as a timer? Thirdly, did you drill to the inside of the box to run the usb cables to the thermo controller? That looks clean though. I like how you cut into the cooler to set everything in there.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Unreal how rock-solid at 65 RH this thing stays. I got worried that I'd futz'd up the digital hygro I installed (Caliber 4R, BTW, not Caliber IV like I said originally - my mistake). So I threw a couple of other calibrated hygros in to check and they all say the same.

After seasoning I stuck a container of dry KL in to help bring the initial RH down. Then I put another container of moistened HB's in, but left the KL too. Seems to be a decent strategy... two 2-ways, one wet, one dry (both at the bottom and none on shelves). 

I'm maybe getting 64 RH at the top (sometimes 65), but I'm okay with that. I wouldn't mind trying 60 RH beads in it, but I keep spending all my spare dough on cigars! :frusty:


----------



## kbdillard

quazy50 said:


> Pretty awesome! you should write a how to! Also.... What are the blue things in your beads?


I will make a "how to" as soon as am able to put links in my post. That way people can find the fans easy. Also, I'm still testing and figuring out the best configuration. This set up is mainly for people like me that don't have refrigerated air. If you have refrigerated air conditioning the Whynter should be fine on it's own. The blue stuff is indeed kitty litter.


----------



## gringo13

elco69 said:


> I have the Whynter CHC-251s and I let it stabilize for a week before putting my sticks in. Bovedas are not enough to stabilize this bad boy. I currently have 1 lb of 65% HF Beads, split into 2 separate containers. I got 2 additional drawers and one container sits on the bottom drawer in the back left side on the other is on the top drawer on the right back side. I have 3 hygros and they are all within 1%.
> View attachment 52714
> View attachment 52715
> View attachment 52716


Elco, Do you have fans in there? I like the idea *kbdillard* did with his fans. But he only has a few drawers. I ordered 5 from Forrest. I dont know if they will fit. Was thinking about putting one in the false drawer in the bottom and then blowing up and one in the top on the opposite side blowing down. I don't know if they would interfere with the drawers at all. Or if the air circulation would even do much with all of the drawers, and cigars in there. Even though they have bottoms that allow airflow, with a few layers of cigars I would imagine that would not help as much. But I would like to put fans in if they would help. Especially for only ~$20.


----------



## elco69

gringo13 said:


> Elco, Do you have fans in there? I like the idea *kbdillard* did with his fans. But he only has a few drawers. I ordered 5 from Forrest. I dont know if they will fit. Was thinking about putting one in the false drawer in the bottom and then blowing up and one in the top on the opposite side blowing down. I don't know if they would interfere with the drawers at all. Or if the air circulation would even do much with all of the drawers, and cigars in there. Even though they have bottoms that allow airflow, with a few layers of cigars I would imagine that would not help as much. But I would like to put fans in if they would help. Especially for only ~$20.


Nah, I don't have any extra fans in there. 5 drawers should fit ok, however the top slot would block the fan, unsure of how that would impact things.


----------



## gringo13

elco69 said:


> Nah, I don't have any extra fans in there. 5 drawers should fit ok, however the top slot would block the fan, unsure of how that would impact things.


I guess I will just have to wait until I get my drawers and see what I have space for. I will buy a set of 2 and worse case scenario I can just put them in the bottom of the false drawer and wherever my shelf will be.


----------



## lostmedic

Just a heads up best is currently sold out but the whynter price has dropped to 280 a unit. That's before the 20% discount gets added to it and it will be free shipping. If you are currently searching I would be watching that like a hawk just saying @elco69. (Wink wink) :vs_box:


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> Just a heads up best is currently sold out but the whynter price has dropped to 280 a unit. That's before the 20% discount gets added to it and it will be free shipping. If you are currently searching I would be watching that like a hawk just saying @elco69. (Wink wink) :vs_box:


I have one of the business sales guys who is keeping an eye on it for me and he will email me when they get in. He said currently they are 2 weeks out


----------



## lostmedic

Today I had to remove my second self and rearrange everything to fit in my Winador. Uh oh....... Back to coolidor for me if I keep buying once a month in decent quantities


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> Today I had to remove my second self and rearrange everything to fit in my Winador. Uh oh....... Back to coolidor for me if I keep buying once a month in decent quantities


Sounds like you need #2 , maybe follow your own advice oke: And with your recent finds of CC's, 1 for NC and the other for CC :wink:



lostmedic said:


> Just a heads up best is currently sold out but the whynter price has dropped to 280 a unit. That's before the 20% discount gets added to it and it will be free shipping. If you are currently searching I would be watching that like a hawk just saying


----------



## lostmedic

Woah hey now.... Don't pull that on me again. And as for cc it'll be a bit before I'm needing anything like my Winador lol. But for nc maybe another wouldn't be to bad. But ik my old lady would kill me. So I'll fill up my little coolidor and then tell her something went wrong and I just had to buy a second :vs_blush:


----------



## kbdillard

gringo13 said:


> Those Fans are beautiful! Are those magnets on the back? I googled the AC Infinity fans and they are springily cheap for how nice they look. 3 questions, Is that little gap (looks to be about 1 inch or so) between the fan big enough to suck enough air and circulate it? I was thinking I would need to rig it to about 3 inches or so at least. Secondly, is the thermo controller for the fans necessary since there it is in a thermo controlled cooler? Or are you just using it as a timer? Thirdly, did you drill to the inside of the box to run the usb cables to the thermo controller? That looks clean though. I like how you cut into the cooler to set everything in there.


Sorry took so long to answer. Didn't see your questions. I am using the 80mm 52cfm fans $15 bucks for two they are held with cable ties and cable tie mounting bases they stick on and have four way slots for cable ties.
1. Gap is about 1/2" tested it was 50 cfm. I have one fan mounted on the bottom of a drawer blowing down and one blowing across. two in the bottom actually blowing forward towards the glass (not pictured). I am trying to blow the bottom air up and create turbulence in the upper chamber. 
2. You do not need the controller if you are going to run the fans all the time. I liked it due to the smart feature of: as it approaches set point temp the fans ramp down as temp rises the fans ramp up. For $25 I was like hell yeah. Did I mention I test air and water flow for a living. kind of nerding out with the controller. So it only controls fan speed like a VFD or ECM.
3. I drilled two holes through the back. It's just plastic and foam a little bit of sheet metal on the back. You have to fit the fan USB and Switch through. Sealed holes with duct sealer (It's a putty like substance)then topped off with 100% Silicone caulk. Also, the fans have and extra usb port right at the fan. I sealed that up with silicone as I am not using it and didn't want it to cause a short.
I love the way the controller mounted too! Fit perfectly on the side and all the wires are inside the back with the factory equipment plenty of room in there. I have a cigar oasis mainly to trend temp and humidity so I mounted the wifi module in there too. So the back looks just like it does out of the box.

I hope that answered all your questions. Hit me up if you have any more.


----------



## kbdillard

gringo13 said:


> Those Fans are beautiful! Are those magnets on the back? I googled the AC Infinity fans and they are springily cheap for how nice they look. 3 questions, Is that little gap (looks to be about 1 inch or so) between the fan big enough to suck enough air and circulate it? I was thinking I would need to rig it to about 3 inches or so at least. Secondly, is the thermo controller for the fans necessary since there it is in a thermo controlled cooler? Or are you just using it as a timer? Thirdly, did you drill to the inside of the box to run the usb cables to the thermo controller? That looks clean though. I like how you cut into the cooler to set everything in there.


Sorry took so long to answer. Didn't see your questions. I am using the 80mm 52cfm fans $15 bucks for two they are held with cable ties and cable tie mounting bases they stick on and have four way slots for cable ties.
1. The gap is 1/2" or so it moves about 50 cfm I tested it. I have one fan mounted on the bottom of a drawer blowing down and one blowing across. two in the bottom actually blowing forward towards the glass (not pictured). I am trying to blow the bottom air up and create turbulence in the upper chamber. 
2. You do not need the controller if you are going to run the fans all the time. I liked it due to the smart feature of: as it approaches set point temp the fans ramp down as temp rises the fans ramp up. For $25 I was like hell yeah. Did I mention I test air and water flow for a living. kind of nerding out with the controller. So it only controls fan speed like a VFD or ECM.
3. I drilled two holes through the back. It's just plastic and foam a little bit of sheet metal on the back. You have to fit the fan USB and Switch through. Sealed holes with duct sealer (It's a putty like substance)then topped off with 100% Silicone caulk. Also, the fans have and extra usb port right at the fan. I sealed that up with silicone as I am not using it and didn't want it to cause a short.
I love the way the controller mounted too! Fit perfectly on the side and all the wires are inside the back with the factory equipment plenty of room in there. I have a cigar oasis mainly to trend temp and humidity so I mounted the wifi module in there too. So the back looks just like it does out of the box.

I hope that answered all your questions. Hit me up if you have any more.


----------



## lostmedic

kbdillard said:


> Sorry took so long to answer. Didn't see your questions. I am using the 80mm 52cfm fans $15 bucks for two they are held with cable ties and cable tie mounting bases they stick on and have four way slots for cable ties.
> 1. The gap is 1/2" or so it moves about 50 cfm I tested it. I have one fan mounted on the bottom of a drawer blowing down and one blowing across. two in the bottom actually blowing forward towards the glass (not pictured). I am trying to blow the bottom air up and create turbulence in the upper chamber.
> 2. You do not need the controller if you are going to run the fans all the time. I liked it due to the smart feature of: as it approaches set point temp the fans ramp down as temp rises the fans ramp up. For $25 I was like hell yeah. Did I mention I test air and water flow for a living. kind of nerding out with the controller. So it only controls fan speed like a VFD or ECM.
> 3. I drilled two holes through the back. It's just plastic and foam a little bit of sheet metal on the back. You have to fit the fan USB and Switch through. Sealed holes with duct sealer (It's a putty like substance)then topped off with 100% Silicone caulk. Also, the fans have and extra usb port right at the fan. I sealed that up with silicone as I am not using it and didn't want it to cause a short.
> I love the way the controller mounted too! Fit perfectly on the side and all the wires are inside the back with the factory equipment plenty of room in there. I have a cigar oasis mainly to trend temp and humidity so I mounted the wifi module in there too. So the back looks just like it does out of the box.
> 
> I hope that answered all your questions. Hit me up if you have any more.


One question how much space did you lose adding the fans ect


----------



## kbdillard

lostmedic said:


> One question how much space did you lose adding the fans ect


Not much. I don't use the very bottom so two fans and cat litter on the bottom. one fan on bottom of drawer in top slot and one on the side. fans are 3.2" x 3.2" and 1" wide. I only use two shelves and two drawers the shelves are to close together for my purposes. I just stack boxes. and use drawers for singles.














I don't have refrigerated air conditioning. If you have refrigerated air or live in a cool climate I don't think fans are necessary. But it's 102F outside right now at my house. As you can see in the pic the humidor is at 68F the Whynter thinks its 65. I set the temp at 63F and it stays around 66F most of the day and night until late afternoon. it rises to around 68-69. I use the fans because the temp was up to 10 degrees different top to bottom and RH up to 20% difference. The thermoelectric runs all through the late afternoon and evening. When it stays running it is dehumidifying. I need the fans to keep the air from stratifying. It's simple to keep the humidity up that's why I have a lot of KL in the bottom. But hard to keep the temp down when the ambient is so high.


----------



## gringo13

kbdillard said:


> Did I mention I test air and water flow for a living.


Whoah, we have a professional over here. :bowdown: Ok then you are the one to ask... I ordered mine with 5 drawers and 1 shelf. How would you set up the fans in order to circulate the air if it was you with all of the shelves in blocking airflow? Who would have thought we have an air flow specialist on board. Now I am about to get all nerded out. Teach me your ways sir.


----------



## kbdillard

gringo13 said:


> Whoah, we have a professional over here. :bowdown: Ok then you are the one to ask... I ordered mine with 5 drawers and 1 shelf. How would you set up the fans in order to circulate the air if it was you with all of the shelves in blocking airflow? Who would have thought we have an air flow specialist on board. Now I am about to get all nerded out. Teach me your ways sir.


The problem with air flow in the Whynter is it was never designed to have drawers. It's made to store wine. The humidor version is just a money grab by Whynter. That said, put the one shelf you have in front of the thermo electric fan. If yours is the same as mine your going to be blocking half of the fan with five drawers. The fan is two slots high in mine. If you are going to add fans like I did you have two options. You could cut small hole in the bottom of each drawer and have the fans stacked. the ones below the fan blowing up and the ones above blowing down. They should all blow out into the area where the shelve and thermo electric fan are. there should be some amount of circulation in the front and back. the glass front has a nice amount of room for circulation the back not so much.The other would be to place two fans on the bottom blowing toward the front glass. and two on the shelf blowing toward the main thermo electric fan. It's your choice but either way hasn't been tested so, it's hard to say. That's why I test stuff for a living. If a PE designs some new system it works in theory, but when it's built we have to test it and tweak it to make it work properly. Hope this helps.


----------



## gringo13

kbdillard said:


> The problem with air flow in the Whynter is it was never designed to have drawers. It's made to store wine. The humidor version is just a money grab by Whynter. That said, put the one shelf you have in front of the thermo electric fan. If yours is the same as mine your going to be blocking half of the fan with five drawers. The fan is two slots high in mine. If you are going to add fans like I did you have two options. You could cut small hole in the bottom of each drawer and have the fans stacked. the ones below the fan blowing up and the ones above blowing down. They should all blow out into the area where the shelve and thermo electric fan are. there should be some amount of circulation in the front and back. the glass front has a nice amount of room for circulation the back not so much.The other would be to place two fans on the bottom blowing toward the front glass. and two on the shelf blowing toward the main thermo electric fan. It's your choice but either way hasn't been tested so, it's hard to say. That's why I test stuff for a living. If a PE designs some new system it works in theory, but when it's built we have to test it and tweak it to make it work properly. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 53701


Ok so if I understand correctly, the basics are we want to direct the air flow towards the built in thermoelectric fan in the unit. This is done by putting the shelf in the middle and directing all fans towards the middle. Correct? Do you find that airflow is possible "through" the drawers even with cigars stacked in there? Even though they are vented, I would imagine airflow would would be drastically decreased with a ton of cigars in each drawer. So attempting to get airflow in between the shelves (ie. From the bottom of one drawer blowing into the top of the drawer below it) would not be feasible? But instead trying to increase the air flow "around" all of the drawers.I might experiment with trying to make a spacer or something for the back of the shelves to increase some circulation possibilities towards the back of the cooler.


----------



## kbdillard

gringo13 said:


> Ok so if I understand correctly, the basics are we want to direct the air flow towards the built in thermoelectric fan in the unit. This is done by putting the shelf in the middle and directing all fans towards the middle. Correct? Do you find that airflow is possible "through" the drawers even with cigars stacked in there? Even though they are vented, I would imagine airflow would would be drastically decreased with a ton of cigars in each drawer. So attempting to get airflow in between the shelves (ie. From the bottom of one drawer blowing into the top of the drawer below it) would not be feasible? But instead trying to increase the air flow "around" all of the drawers.I might experiment with trying to make a spacer or something for the back of the shelves to increase some circulation possibilities towards the back of the cooler.


Here's what I would recommend. If you have your Whynter in an air condition space don't do anything. Just season the thing and put your sticks in. If you live somewhere like me (I live in the Chihuahuan desert, I don't have refrigerated air conditioning, it's 87 degrees in my house right now) I'm going to give a brief description and if you are actually going to do this I will be happy to break it out into detail.
1. you will need to cut one slat about three inches wide in each drawer alternating. So front left corner next drawer back right corner, etc... You can NOT stack cigars on the fans. each fan will blow onto the bottom of the upper drawer the fan above will draw air across the top so on and so forth. The final drawer blows into the shelve space. The top shelve doesn't matter were you locate the fan it just blows into the space with the shelve.


----------



## gringo13

kbdillard said:


> Here's what I would recommend. If you have your Whynter in an air condition space don't do anything. Just season the thing and put your sticks in. If you live somewhere like me (I live in the Chihuahuan desert, I don't have refrigerated air conditioning, it's 87 degrees in my house right now) I'm going to give a brief description and if you are actually going to do this I will be happy to break it out into detail.
> 1. you will need to cut one slat about three inches wide in each drawer alternating. So front left corner next drawer back right corner, etc... You can NOT stack cigars on the fans. each fan will blow onto the bottom of the upper drawer the fan above will draw air across the top so on and so forth. The final drawer blows into the shelve space. The top shelve doesn't matter were you locate the fan it just blows into the space with the shelve.


I live in Denver. It will always remain in my apartment/home. I usually keep the air conditioning on so I imagine it should stay between 75-80 degrees most of the year. Our biggest problem in Denver is the dryness and lack of humidity. I have just heard that the humidity and temperature levels inside the coolers vary up to 10 degrees between the top and bottom of the cooler with a large about of shelves in the unit. I was thinking of putting them in (especially for only $20) anyways and I can always have them in for back up in case I were to ever need them. The last thing I would want to do is get everything set up and then have to take everything out and start drilling away after the fact since everything will be in there, sealed up and ready to go (as I am wiring a cigar oasis plus humidifier in there as well).


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Mines running out of room! Still have 5 more boxes on the way!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> Mines running out of room! Still have 5 more boxes on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tetris time! You got plenty of room...lol BTW, are those the '11 Fundies I see? Still waiting on mine, just passed through NY ISC today


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Yes they are the 11'fundys! They came in Monday. They had a touch of mold on them, nothing major though. Be sure to check yours thoroughly. I have boxes behind BBF's and Connie 1's too. Looks like I'll be pulling out all the shelves and just keep the 1 drawer for singles. Lol


----------



## elco69

NCPANTHERZFAN said:


> Yes they are the 11'fundys! They came in Monday. They had a touch of mold on them, nothing major though. Be sure to check yours thoroughly. I have boxes behind BBF's and Connie 1's too. Looks like I'll be pulling out all the shelves and just keep the 1 drawer for singles. Lol


Sweet! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## gringo13

I am having a hard time removing the plastic smell. I gave it a baking soda bath let it sit for a day and then wiped it out. Then I just put the whole box of baking soda in there thinking that would help, but to no avail. Once I turned the fan on it got worse. I guess I can try the newspaper trick... I just thought the baking soda would for sure work. Any experience?


----------



## Bird-Dog

gringo13 said:


> I am having a hard time removing the plastic smell. I gave it a baking soda bath let it sit for a day and then wiped it out. Then I just put the whole box of baking soda in there thinking that would help, but to no avail. Once I turned the fan on it got worse. I guess I can try the newspaper trick... I just thought the baking soda would for sure work. Any experience?


Maybe search the other wineador threads. I don't think anyone has complained of a plastic smell with the Whynter. I know mine didn't.


----------



## lostmedic

gringo13 said:


> I am having a hard time removing the plastic smell. I gave it a baking soda bath let it sit for a day and then wiped it out. Then I just put the whole box of baking soda in there thinking that would help, but to no avail. Once I turned the fan on it got worse. I guess I can try the newspaper trick... I just thought the baking soda would for sure work. Any experience?


I think there was one other guy that complained of this but it was fixed with baking soda and paper. Did your whynter come with shelves and drawers?


----------



## Bird-Dog

lostmedic said:


> I think there was one other guy that complained of this but it was fixed with baking soda and paper. Did your whynter come with shelves and drawers?


I think he said a page or two back that he bought a NewAir instead.


----------



## gringo13

curmudgeonista said:


> I think he said a page or two back that he bought a NewAir instead.


Yeah, but from what I have seen you Whynter guys have a ton more information out there. The Newair threads seem to be super old and don't have pictures to support their progress anymore.


----------



## elco69

gringo13 said:


> Yeah, but from what I have seen you Whynter guys have a ton more information out there. The Newair threads seem to be super old and don't have pictures to support their progress anymore.


yeah we have a pretty decent Team Whynter here, great price. Strange thing is that the New Air 280 and the Whynter CHC-251s are essentially the same unit made by the same OEM, just with a few different changes like the handle and the drainage. My Whynter did have any plastic smell at all, but that could also be from sitting in the warehouse with all the beautiful spanish cedar inside. Try taking a bowl of white distilled vinegar and placing it in there for a few days, then take it out and leave the door open for a day. the vinegar smell quickly goes away and hopefully the plastic smell along with it. As an extra step, you could also plug up the drain hole and mask off the fan and clean the inside with warm water and dish washing liquid, this is what I do with new cooler to get the plastic smell out, works like a charm.


----------



## quazy50

Adding on to what Henry said, when I was researching converting Winecoolers or getting a winedor etc. It was common for people to do the vinegar thing when they received their winecooler, and after airing it out, stuffing it with news paper for a day or so. My Whynter didn't have the smell so I don't know from experience, just what I read.


----------



## gringo13

quazy50 said:


> Adding on to what Henry said, when I was researching converting Winecoolers or getting a winedor etc. It was common for people to do the vinegar thing when they received their winecooler, and after airing it out, stuffing it with news paper for a day or so. My Whynter didn't have the smell so I don't know from experience, just what I read.


I will try that. It is currently stuffed with newspaper right now. See if that helps. It didn't smell like plastic at all until i started running the fan. And then it became horrible. I will try the vinegar approach if the newspaper doesn't work by tonight. Thanks guys. Not trying to jack your Whynter thread. Just trying to learn and you guys seem to be the only ones still doing anything on here about wineadors.


----------



## quazy50

gringo13 said:


> I will try that. It is currently stuffed with newspaper right now. See if that helps. It didn't smell like plastic at all until i started running the fan. And then it became horrible. I will try the vinegar approach if the newspaper doesn't work by tonight. Thanks guys. Not trying to jack your Whynter thread. Just trying to learn and you guys seem to be the only ones still doing anything on here about wineadors.


It didn't smell like burning plastic did it? If that's the case there could be a short somewhere in the electrical connections for the fan. Otherwise, I hope the newspaper works and you can start filling that thing! Good luck brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolus Rex

Just checked Best Buy, they have the Whynter listed for $216.99...I about fell out of my damn chair. Then I saw the grayed out button "sold out online". Bunch of teases.


----------



## lostmedic

I'd buy another at that price


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> I'd buy another at that price


I got my order in for #2 should be getting it within a couple. There is only 3 en route to all of Best Buy and I snagged one of them. BTW, that $216.99 prices is almost $25 under cost and most likely will not see that price again, so snag it if you can when the website allows you. If interested, I might be able to snag another and have them shipped to your home and you can just PP me.


----------



## quazy50

Man, I can't even fill one... but boy do I want another one for that "some day" I'll have that baby full.


----------



## lostmedic

@elco69 stop it haha. Current saving $ for jump in cc market


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> @elco69 stop it haha. Current saving $ for jump in cc market


Just offering. You said you would buy another at that price and I am providing a way to get it at that price. :vs_smirk:


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> [MENTION=34529]Current saving $ for jump in cc market


Don't gotta go deep yet, you know I will help you out.


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> Don't gotta go deep yet, you know I will help you out.


I know... Just got to stay off the nc sites for a bit because I keep buying currently haha


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> @elco69 stop it haha. Current saving $ for jump in cc market


You sure, i just checked with my guy and I can get another:vs_smirk: BTW, my order is confirmed and I am getting one of the 3 coming in


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> You sure, i just checked with my guy and I can get another:vs_smirk: BTW, my order is confirmed and I am getting one of the 3 coming in
> View attachment 53924


You got it for 2.00$!!!!!!!!


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> You got it for 2.00$!!!!!!!!


$2.17 to be exact.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Bird-Dog

elco69 said:


> $2.17 to be exact.:vs_smirk:


Wow! Can't beat that with a stick... not even a $2.00 stick if there's tax on it!

Frankly, I'm glad they're sold-out. I would have had to buy another at the $216 price. I don't really need it, but I would have had to have it. Maybe I can slip a couple into the basement budget when we do our home renovation this fall. OTOH, I'll have to see if there's even any money left for basement finishing. Mrs. Curm's priorities are new floors, new windows, kitchen and three baths redone, paint inside and out, and on and on...


----------



## gringo13

curmudgeonista said:


> Wow! Can't beat that with a stick... not even a $2.00 stick if there's tax on it!
> 
> Frankly, I'm glad they're sold-out. I would have had to buy another at the $216 price. I don't really need it, but I would have had to have it. Maybe I can slip a couple into the basement budget when we do our home renovation this fall. OTOH, I'll have to see if there's even any money left for basement finishing. Mrs. Curm's priorities are new floors, new windows, kitchen and three baths redone, paint inside and out, and on and on...


First world problems Curmudgeonista... first world problems.


----------



## Bird-Dog

gringo13 said:


> First world problems Curmudgeonista... first world problems.


LOL

Right you are! Not real problems, just a lot of challenges coming up... good ones, though!

Got a new roof going on this coming Monday. And so it begins!


----------



## elco69

curmudgeonista said:


> Wow! Can't beat that with a stick... not even a $2.00 stick if there's tax on it!
> 
> Frankly, I'm glad they're sold-out. I would have had to buy another at the $216 price. I don't really need it, but I would have had to have it. Maybe I can slip a couple into the basement budget when we do our home renovation this fall. OTOH, I'll have to see if there's even any money left for basement finishing. Mrs. Curm's priorities are new floors, new windows, kitchen and three baths redone, paint inside and out, and on and on...


Should snag it now, the projects will never end. My wife and I completely gutted out home, down to the studs and remodeled about 7 years ago, now she wants to repaint, add another bathroom do tiled back splash in the kitchen etc......never ends


----------



## elco69

Ok @curmudgeonista and @lostmedic I helping out another brotha get one of these at the low rate of $240, $216.99 plus my local tax rate and having the item shipped to his home. I can get you on the back order list, and as soon as they come in they would be shipped to you. If you are interested, let me know quick as I am probably placing the order within the hour.


----------



## gringo13

elco69 said:


> Should snag it now, the projects will never end. My wife and I completely gutted out home, down to the studs and remodeled about 7 years ago, now she wants to repaint, add another bathroom do tiled back splash in the kitchen etc......never ends


Ahh the unmarried life.... I'm trying to enjoy it while I still can but its only a matter of time for me since I met my gf a year ago. then.... Im screwed.


----------



## lostmedic

gringo13 said:


> Ahh the unmarried life.... I'm trying to enjoy it while I still can but its only a matter of time for me since I met my gf a year ago. then.... Im screwed.


You e got time brother ive been dating same girl over 5 yrs now.


----------



## Bird-Dog

elco69 said:


> Ok @curmudgeonista and @lostmedic I helping out another brotha get one of these at the low rate of $240, $216.99 plus my local tax rate and having the item shipped to his home. I can get you on the back order list, and as soon as they come in they would be shipped to you. If you are interested, let me know quick as I am probably placing the order within the hour.


I'll wait a while. But, thanks for the offer.


----------



## elco69

curmudgeonista said:


> I'll wait a while. But, thanks for the offer.


Anytime brotha!


----------



## lostmedic

@elco69 I'm going to do the same and hold off but thank you


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> @elco69 I'm going to do the same and hold off but thank you


You got it.


----------



## ForceofWill

Just want to thank Henry again. A true BOTL he really went out of the way to make sure I could get a Whynter and now I get to join the club!


----------



## meph

hi guys... does the RH register higher towards the top of the whynter for you guys? like 3-4%. All my hygrometers were calibrated using boveda and swapped them around to make sure. im using beads and most of them are at the bottom and i'm using the included tray for the top. right now its at 65% at the bottom and 68-69 at the top.


----------



## elco69

ForceofWill said:


> Just want to thank Henry again. A true BOTL he really went out of the way to make sure I could get a Whynter and now I get to join the club!


Your welcome! Got notification it is on its way


----------



## ForceofWill

Hopefully my new CC order will arrive at the same time!


----------



## JWBurns

That Best Buy coupon for 20% off is real nice. I'm going to order one. 

Do you guys reccomend paying for the extended warranty? It's for three years, vs Whynter's one year limited.


----------



## elco69

JWBurns said:


> That Best Buy coupon for 20% off is real nice. I'm going to order one.
> 
> Do you guys reccomend paying for the extended warranty? It's for three years, vs Whynter's one year limited.


Personal preference. I used to work for Best Buy, just over 11 years. I only purchased for expensive items that were difficult to fix or if parts were expensive. Living in Texas, it would probably working harder and since you are saving 20% on top of a good deal, I would say do it. For me I did not. My home stays in the 64-70F range most of the year, so even if the unit died, it is just a pretty looking cooler and it will still do a great job of maintaining my sticks.


----------



## elco69

Woohoo, Whynter #2 is on its way!

@lostmedic time to edit your siganture, minor adjustment replace "@elco69 you" with "I" just sayin...:vs_laugh:


----------



## lostmedic

@elco69 since you got it so cheap I changed my signature just for you :vs_smile:


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> @elco69 since you got it so cheap I changed my signature just for you :vs_smile:


Not as cheap anymore


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> Not as cheap anymore


so youll be getting two for the price of one plus $2


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> so youll be getting two for the price of one plus $2


Technically, already got 2 for 1 plus $2


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> Technically, already got 2 for 1 plus $2


:vs_clap::vs_clap:


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> :vs_clap::vs_clap:


Signature updated:vs_karate:


----------



## lostmedic

i havent even got my first two boxes chill :vs_no_no_no: haha


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> i havent even got my first two boxes chill :vs_no_no_no: haha


lol


----------



## Bird-Dog

What if they sold cars for $250, but gasoline cost $200 a box... er, I mean per gallon... to fill it up?

Viva Whynter! The best $250 I ever spent! But alas, also the most costly $250 I ever spent!


----------



## ForceofWill

This Whynter made me order 3 more boxes of CC's.


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## elco69

curmudgeonista said:


> Viva Whynter! The best $250 I ever spent!


Viva Whynter twice! The best $168 Total I have ever spent.:vs_blush:


----------



## elco69

Holy junk.....UPS arrived with my new Whynter and I thought he was joking when he asked if I order 7 of them. I looked in the truck, they had 7 Whynter units for me. I am straight up guy and refused the other 6.


----------



## ForceofWill

hahaha you should have taken all of them and just paid for them at that price


----------



## quazy50

You could have got them all and had the ultimate bomb to bomb people!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

ForceofWill said:


> hahaha you should have taken all of them and just paid for them at that price


Thought crossed my mind but I would have to leave to local sales as shipping would be expensive. Oddly, there are not of people from the Bay Area on here.


----------



## ForceofWill

So I ordered 1 lb of heartfelt beads and 2 of the bags. Figure I'd put half a pound in each and have one at top one on bottom. Think that'll be enough for the whynter?


----------



## elco69

ForceofWill said:


> So I ordered 1 lb of heartfelt beads and 2 of the bags. Figure I'd put half a pound in each and have one at top one on bottom. Think that'll be enough for the whynter?


That is what I have, 2 half pound trays of 65% beads. one is bottom drawer left side and the other is top drawer right side, I have 4 drawers, so you would probably use the top shelf and bottom drawer.


----------



## lostmedic

ForceofWill said:


> So I ordered 1 lb of heartfelt beads and 2 of the bags. Figure I'd put half a pound in each and have one at top one on bottom. Think that'll be enough for the whynter?


i have a quarter pound on top half pound in middle with another quarter on bottom


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> i have a quarter pound


with cheese or without?


----------



## Sus Scrofa

Thanks for the info on the Whynter Coolidor. Just went to Best Buy online to check them out. Used the summersave20 code, but it was expired. Found this code: RMNSAVE20OFF and it worked. Saved nearly $50. Got the coolidor, 2 year protection and free shipping for $311.

Much obliged gentlemen.


----------



## lostmedic

M


Sus Scrofa said:


> Thanks for the info on the Whynter Coolidor. Just went to Best Buy online to check them out. Used the summersave20 code, but it was expired. Found this code: RMNSAVE20OFF and it worked. Saved nearly $50. Got the coolidor, 2 year protection and free shipping for $311.
> 
> Much obliged gentlemen.


And another one joins the ranks


----------



## Steve C.

Good for you, Elco, I'm glad you were able to score such a deal. Forrest said my drawers will be done and shipped by the end of the week for the Whytners. I can't wait to sort things out.


----------



## gringo13

elco69 said:


> Holy junk.....UPS arrived with my new Whynter and I thought he was joking when he asked if I order 7 of them. I looked in the truck, they had 7 Whynter units for me. I am straight up guy and refused the other 6.
> View attachment 54072


Curse you, MORALS! "Henry's wine cooler shop" has a particular ring to it. :vs_karate:


----------



## elco69

gringo13 said:


> Curse you, MORALS! "Henry's wine cooler shop" has a particular ring to it. :vs_karate:


I know! So I figured out what happened. This shipment was supposed to go to the Best Buy Distribution center and the shipping clerk got it mixed up and sent them all to me.


----------



## ChiGars

Man looking at this thread makes me want my wineador soooo bad!! I'm having mine made by Forrest and should be shipping any day now. It's not a Whynter, so I can't be apart of the gang  but it is a New Air 281 with bloodwood drawers and shelves! To say I'm excited is an understatement!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

YES!!! Thanks again Henry. This thing is so baller, I can't believe there are guys who don't have one lol. Had a nice little spot for a mini fridge in my basement/mancave for it. Don't worry I still have the full size beer fridge down here. arty:


----------



## elco69

ForceofWill said:


> YES!!! Thanks again Henry. This thing is so baller, I can't believe there are guys who don't have one lol. Had a nice little spot for a mini fridge in my basement/mancave for it. Don't worry I still have the full size beer fridge down here. arty:
> 
> View attachment 54118
> 
> View attachment 54119


Woohoo! Glad it arrived ok! Such a great deal on it.

Anytime Tom! Happy to help out a brother.


----------



## quazy50

ForceofWill said:


> YES!!! Thanks again Henry. This thing is so baller, I can't believe there are guys who don't have one lol. Had a nice little spot for a mini fridge in my basement/mancave for it. Don't worry I still have the full size beer fridge down here. arty:
> 
> View attachment 54118
> 
> View attachment 54119


Nice! looks like a nice spot for it!


----------



## JDom58

quazy50 said:


> Nice! looks like a nice spot for it!


Ha ha looks like it's well protected also, love that floor mat!!


----------



## quazy50

JDom58 said:


> Ha ha looks like it's well protected also, love that floor mat!!


Agreed!


----------



## elco69

JDom58 said:


> Ha ha looks like it's well protected also, love that floor mat!!


Just noticed the floor mat....and that is just awesome!


----------



## rebelson

I have 2 Whynters and a NewAir 281e, plus 2 coolers and a large Tupperware filled. I need more room! LOL


----------



## ForceofWill

Dude! You need a walk in lol.


----------



## quazy50

rebelson said:


> I have 2 Whynters and a NewAir 281e, plus 2 coolers and a large Tupperware filled. I need more room! LOL


Holy crap! I hope to one day have my whynter full... Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkyftw

So this thread totally got me to join puff.

I ordered one of these a couple weeks ago, got it opened on Monday. I have a couple dishes of distilled water in it now. I have to calibrate my hygrometer so I can get a proper reading, but seems to be holding humidity great.

Just wish I had more then 6 sticks to fill it with :vs_laugh:


----------



## JDom58

sparkyftw said:


> So this thread totally got me to join puff.
> 
> I ordered one of these a couple weeks ago, got it opened on Monday. I have a couple dishes of distilled water in it now. I have to calibrate my hygrometer so I can get a proper reading, but seems to be holding humidity great.
> 
> Just wish I had more then 6 sticks to fill it with :vs_laugh:


Won't be long, trust me on that LOL


----------



## gringo13

I got a Cigar Oasis plus humidifier + wifi module and 6 AC Infinity fans coming my way. I can't wait to get everything rolling. From what I have read, Forrest does a pretty good job of getting everything out in 5 weeks. It will be 6 weeks for me tomorrow. :vs_worry:


----------



## rebelson

I have a Cigar Oasis Plus in my large Whynter and it works fine by itself. I really like the WiFi module and the email/text alerts.


----------



## gringo13

rebelson said:


> I have a Cigar Oasis Plus in my large Whynter and it works fine by itself. I really like the WiFi module and the email/text alerts.


+ hf beads?! Too much? haha I tend to be one of those people that "overkill" everything. I had a ping pong ball launcher project in middle school and instead of a plastic spoon duck taped on a mouse trap... I made it with a rat trap with one extra spin of the spring (to make it more powerful of course) and hooked up a 6'" pvc pipe as a barrel and was so strong that i had to have a grip and pulley to pull it back. We were cracking ping balls in half as they ricochet around the room. Not my fault the ping ball companies didn't make their balls strong enough. :dunno: :vs_rightHere:


----------



## ChiGars

gringo13 said:


> I got a Cigar Oasis plus humidifier + wifi module and 6 AC Infinity fans coming my way. I can't wait to get everything rolling. From what I have read, Forrest does a pretty good job of getting everything out in 5 weeks. It will be 6 weeks for me tomorrow. :vs_worry:


I wish bro. I'm going on 8 weeks! He told me he was hoping to have it shipped last week, so it should be any day now. I know his craftsmanship will be worth the wait!!  But since I've ordered it I've been buying like crazy and need some more room ASAP!  I blame it all on Pete Johnson and all his new releases!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## gringo13

ChiGars said:


> I wish bro. I'm going on 8 weeks! He told me he was hoping to have it shipped last week, so it should be any day now. I know his craftsmanship will be worth the wait!!  But since I've ordered it I've been buying like crazy and need some more room ASAP!  I blame it all on Pete Johnson and all his new releases!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


8 WEEKS?!?! jeez!


----------



## ChiGars

gringo13 said:


> 8 WEEKS?!?! jeez!


Yeah I too was also told 4-5 weeks. But I understand that it was going to take longer then that. Just wish he would tell me an approximate time when it will really be delivered.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiGars

I apologize, it's only been 7 weeks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

gringo13 said:


> + hf beads?! Too much?


I think HF is all you need. I have 1lb split into 2 containers, top and bottom and does a great job, usually spot on 65% on top and 64% on bottom. My personal observation on Cigar Oasis, is that they are best used in large cabinets, heard too many horror stories when they go bad. Another member here had one and the built in hygrometer went bad and it just kept pumping out humidity, jacking up his whole stash.


----------



## Steve C.

I ordered my drawers on July 25 or 26. Forrest said there was about a five week lead time, so it's a little over that, but he emailed yesterday to say they would ship today.


----------



## quazy50

sparkyftw said:


> So this thread totally got me to join puff.
> 
> I ordered one of these a couple weeks ago, got it opened on Monday. I have a couple dishes of distilled water in it now. I have to calibrate my hygrometer so I can get a proper reading, but seems to be holding humidity great.
> 
> Just wish I had more then 6 sticks to fill it with :vs_laugh:


I feel your pain brother. I got mine with only about 5 sticks or so and 2.5 months later I'm up to about 65... And that is slow compared to some people. Still trying to fill mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

I have ~90-100 sticks currently. Just got the Whynter and have 3 boxes of CC's incoming. Probably about to get a box of Jericho Hills and then October is the Drew Estate event at the local B&M so I'll end up with boxes of Ligas.


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> I feel your pain brother. I got mine with only about 5 sticks or so and 2.5 months later I'm up to about 65... And that is slow compared to some people. Still trying to fill mine.


Sadly I am one of those who filled it up quick. I got it and the end of April and within 2 months it was maxed. I just got my second one, tested fitted everything and that will be maxed too, I guess my 120qt is sticking around.

Going crazy filling with CC's doing about 4-6 boxes a month. I think something is up and no one is saying anything, there seems to be a shortage everywhere and no one is running specials due to lack of supply.


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> Sadly I am one of those who filled it up quick. I got it and the end of April and within 2 months it was maxed. I just got my second one, tested fitted everything and that will be maxed too, I guess my 120qt is sticking around.
> 
> Going crazy filling with CC's doing about 4-6 boxes a month. I think something is up and no one is saying anything, there seems to be a shortage everywhere and no one is running specials due to lack of supply.


That is a lot! I don't have the funds for that... dang student loans. I'm sure you could get some deals on some Gurkahs! Not CCs but for some reason they are always on sale for half price and they still cost an arm and a leg! I hear they are great. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Steve C.

quazy50 said:


> That is a lot! I don't have the funds for that... dang student loans. I'm sure you could get some deals on some Gurkahs! Not CCs but for some reason they are always on sale for half price and they still cost an arm and a leg! I hear they are great. :vs_smirk:


Ja, that's the great thing about Gurkahs........always marked down from the MSRP of $7,000,000. per box of 10, to a one time, and one time only ('til next time, that is) price of $29.95 for a 50 pack.


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> That is a lot! I don't have the funds for that... dang student loans. I'm sure you could get some deals on some Gurkahs! Not CCs but for some reason they are always on sale for half price and they still cost an arm and a leg! I hear they are great. :vs_smirk:


This summer has just been good for my business and I figured, I got the extra funds, gonna stock up (hedging my bets) and get my frame off resto-mod done on my El Camino


----------



## quazy50

elco69 said:


> This summer has just been good for my business and I figured, I got the extra funds, gonna stock up (hedging my bets) and get my frame off resto-mod done on my El Camino


I'm excited to see the finished product when the El Camino is done.. I've always liked those.


----------



## gringo13

Steve C. said:


> I ordered my drawers on July 25 or 26. Forrest said there was about a five week lead time, so it's a little over that, but he emailed yesterday to say they would ship today.


I ordered mine July 30th. I emailed him yesterday, and he responded this morning saying that it will ship out next week. So looks like I will be at 8 weeks myself before I get them.


----------



## gringo13

elco69 said:


> I think HF is all you need. I have 1lb split into 2 containers, top and bottom and does a great job, usually spot on 65% on top and 64% on bottom. My personal observation on Cigar Oasis, is that they are best used in large cabinets, heard too many horror stories when they go bad. Another member here had one and the built in hygrometer went bad and it just kept pumping out humidity, jacking up his whole stash.


I have my 65% HF beads in my 50ct humidor (which I made into my girlfriend's humidor for all of her flavored cigars to keep hers far away from my good sticks) and it seems to fluctuate quite a bit actually. Even without opening it, still seems to range a bit. I have 2 of those "cigar sized tubes" in there. That should be more than enough I believe.


----------



## Bird-Dog

gringo13 said:


> I ordered mine July 30th. I emailed him yesterday, and he responded this morning saying that it will ship out next week. So looks like I will be at 8 weeks myself before I get them.


I can relate.

I was cleaning out my junk drawer last month and found a ticket for a pair of shoes I'd dropped off at the shoe repair shop about 5-years ago for new soles and and a dye-job. I'd completely forgotten about them. I thought to myself - no way they still have these. But just to be sure, I stopped by the shoe shop and explained to the guy there what had happened.

He says he isn't sure they'd still have them, but he'll check. So he takes the ticket from me and heads off into the back. Five minutes... ten minutes... fifteen minutes go by, and I can hear him back in the back rummaging through piles of shoes. Finally after about 20 minutes of standing there at the counter he comes back holding up MY OLD SHOES and says, _"How 'bout that! I found them... they'll be ready next Wednesday."_


----------



## sparkyftw

curmudgeonista said:


> I can relate.
> 
> I was cleaning out my junk drawer last month and found a ticket for a pair of shoes I'd dropped off at the shoe repair shop about 5-years ago for new soles and and a dye-job. I'd completely forgotten about them. I thought to myself - no way they still have these. But just to be sure, I dropped by the shoe shop and explained to the guy there what had happened.
> 
> The guy says he isn't sure they'd still have them, but he'll check. So he takes the ticket from me and heads off into the back. Five minutes... ten minutes... fifteen minutes go by, and I can hear him back in the back rummaging through piles of shoes. Finally after about 20 minutes of standing there at the counter he comes back holding up MY OLD SHOES and says, _"How 'bout that! I found them... they'll be ready next Wednesday."_


5 years and he didn't even have them ready yet?! :vs_snail:


----------



## Bird-Dog

sparkyftw said:


> 5 years and he didn't even have them ready yet?! :vs_snail:


That's the joke, Dan, that's the joke. Notice the rimshot smilie?

But, it's a poignant one, huh?


----------



## sparkyftw

curmudgeonista said:


> That's the joke, Dan, that's the joke. Notice the rimshot smilie?
> 
> But, it's a poignant one, huh?


Oh I got the joke. Sarcasm is hard on here, and the default smillies don't convey it well, and I can't link yet 

It is pretty cool he still had them. Now you have a great story to tell when you wear them.


----------



## JDom58

curmudgeonista said:


> I can relate.
> 
> I was cleaning out my junk drawer last month and found a ticket for a pair of shoes I'd dropped off at the shoe repair shop about 5-years ago for new soles and and a dye-job. I'd completely forgotten about them. I thought to myself - no way they still have these. But just to be sure, I stopped by the shoe shop and explained to the guy there what had happened.
> 
> He says he isn't sure they'd still have them, but he'll check. So he takes the ticket from me and heads off into the back. Five minutes... ten minutes... fifteen minutes go by, and I can hear him back in the back rummaging through piles of shoes. Finally after about 20 minutes of standing there at the counter he comes back holding up MY OLD SHOES and says, _"How 'bout that! I found them... they'll be ready next Wednesday."_


Ha ha ha,nice, but just think of how much softer that leather will be with 5 years of aging LMAO


----------



## Bird-Dog

sparkyftw said:


> Oh I got the joke. Sarcasm is hard on here, and the default smillies don't convey it well, and I can't link yet
> 
> It is pretty cool he still had them. Now you have a great story to tell when you wear them.


Sorry Sparky, it didn't really happen. That joke is older than I am. It's just a wry way of saying I don't trust vendors who tell me my order is going out next week when I've been waiting on it a long time already.

What the hell have they been doing this whole time? It takes a week to get it ready. Okay, I can accept that. How come whenever you contact them it's still a week from being ready?


----------



## gringo13

curmudgeonista said:


> Sorry Sparky, it didn't really happen. That joke is older than I am. It's just a wry way of saying I don't trust vendors who tell me my order is going out next week when I've been waiting on it a long time already.
> 
> What the hell have they been doing this whole time? It takes a week to get it ready. Okay, I can accept that. How come whenever you contact them it's still a week from being ready?


Preach buddy... ray2: :dunno:


----------



## Sus Scrofa

Sus Scrofa said:


> Thanks for the info on the Whynter Coolidor. Just went to Best Buy online to check them out. Used the summersave20 code, but it was expired. Found this code: RMNSAVE20OFF and it worked. Saved nearly $50. Got the coolidor, 2 year protection and free shipping for $311.
> 
> Much obliged gentlemen.


Just got the Whynter Winedor in and set it up for seasoning. The Cigar Oasis Plus Electronic Humidifier also showed up. Tomorrow I'm expecting Cigar Oasis WiFi module to arrive. All y'all are a bad influence on this Young Fish (and I DO appreciate it). I haven't been so excited for something in quite a while. Now comes the journey of filling it up! This wouldn't have happened had I not learned so much from this forum. Thanks guys.


----------



## quazy50

So do we have enough people with whynters to get leather jackets and be classified as a gang? I think we do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

quazy50 said:


> I'm excited to see the finished product when the El Camino is done.. I've always liked those.


I am supposed to go down this coming week to drop off some suspension parts and I will snap some pics and post them up. It will be a long project 2-3 years.


----------



## lostmedic

We need a hashtag Team Whynter. Like so we can see all people who have them #TeamWhynter


----------



## ChiGars

Just got the email from Forrest. Mine ships tomorrow! Can't wait!   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JWBurns

I waited around too long and missed the Best Buy sale. They're back up to over $400 a unit. If you guys see any deals floating around, give me a shout.


----------



## ticitme

Seems like cigar smoking might be an addictive hobby. I should have skipped the little one and just got the big ones to start with. I'm going to need more room soon.


----------



## lostmedic

ticitme said:


> Seems like cigar smoking might be an addictive hobby. I should have skipped the little one and just got the big ones to start with. I'm going to need more room soon.
> View attachment 54241


Wish there was a love button


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> Wish there was a love button


Forget the love button what about the "ah crap I creamed my pants" button:vs_laugh:


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> Forget the love button what about the "ah crap I creamed my pants" button:vs_laugh:


Well with my young age I can control that portion of my body pretty well do I'll stick with lots ve. :vs_smirk:


----------



## gringo13

Soooo, now I am at 8 weeks from the day I ordered my drawers from Forrest. 2 months later and I still have not even gotten an email from him saying that they are shipped yet. :vs_frown:


----------



## elco69

gringo13 said:


> Soooo, now I am at 8 weeks from the day I ordered my drawers from Forrest. 2 months later and I still have not even gotten an email from him saying that they are shipped yet. :vs_frown:


You should give him a ring, I also think he is a member here and you can PM him @Wineador


----------



## ChiGars

Just got my drawers from Forrest yesterday! It is seasoning now bit will make a thread when it's all done and filled. Here is a sneak peek!  









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiGars

Can someone help me with the email of the guy that does the window clings? I can't find the thread for some reason. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisNTexas

That looks great! Do the shelves and drawers just rest on the original shelf supports?


----------



## ChiGars

TravisNTexas said:


> That looks great! Do the shelves and drawers just rest on the original shelf supports?


Yep! They slide right into the slots!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisNTexas

I'm going to have to bite the bullet and do this. I see that Walmart has the Whynter SNO WC-28S 28-Bottle Wine Cooler with Lock for $185 with free delivery to the store. Tempting! But maybe I should wait for the Christmas sales and get the Whynter humidor complete. They surely will go on sale again!


----------



## Bird-Dog

An interesting tidbit:

I remember reading laments about most wineadors topping out at 66°F, with the assumption that the ol' 70/70 rule-of-thumb was right on temperature even though many of us have found 70% RH too high. So, I've kept my Whynter maxed at 66°F as a "best it can do" compromise.

However, I just ran across this on HSA's official website:

_"Habanos should be stored at between 16°C and 18°C and in a relative humidity of 65 to 70 percent."_

Keeping Habanos | Habanos s.a - Sitio Oficial

Well, 16°C to 18°C = 60.8°F to 64.4°F. So, I've dropped the temp in mine down a bit.

Admittedly, lower temps are apt to slow down the aging process. But, for me that's not a big concern. I use the wineador for ready-to-smoke stock and lay down cigars for long-term aging in my 150 qt coolerdor. That one does keep a pretty steady 70°F... and there's not much I could do about changing it anyway considering its temp control is passive.


----------



## sparkyftw

Quick question, how many pounds of HF beads are people using in their wineadors? I finally have the means to order some, and I want to know if 1 pound is enough. I don't open the humi too much, maybe once a week at this point. I know I am too high right now on the humidity so I don't want to let the sticks out of the tupperware they are in right now


----------



## ForceofWill

Mines holding steady with a pound.


----------



## Steve C.

sparkyftw said:


> Quick question, how many pounds of HF beads are people using in their wineadors? I finally have the means to order some, and I want to know if 1 pound is enough. I don't open the humi too much, maybe once a week at this point. I know I am too high right now on the humidity so I don't want to let the sticks out of the tupperware they are in right now


I have 1 1/2 lbs of HF's in each of the Whytners. It's probably overkill in the long run, but the humis are just now stabilizing (about two weeks later) after installing the new drawers. I even sprayed the new drawers with DW before putting them in, but the rH still got down to the high 40's for a day or two, and then swung to the low to mid 70's. Couldn't season the new drawers first because I would have had a chitload of sticks with nowhere to put them after removing the original shelves.


----------



## Van_Wilderness

I have 2lbs. of HF Beads in mine. Probably overkill but that just means that I can take a pound out if/when I get another Wineador :vs_laugh: :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## mikebot

Steve C. said:


> ...I even sprayed the new drawers with DW before putting them in...


:no no no:


----------



## beerhound34

Curious as to how often the 251 goes on sale? I had to return my Clevelander humi-cooler (different thread) because it was horrible and wondering how long I should hold off or just bite the bullet and pay full price.


----------



## elco69

beerhound34 said:


> Curious as to how often the 251 goes on sale? I had to return my Clevelander humi-cooler (different thread) because it was horrible and wondering how long I should hold off or just bite the bullet and pay full price.


Not sure it was hovering the $300 mark from Feb to September, then they went on a crazy sale for $219.99 and now they are at $419.99 and haven't budged. My suggestion would be to pick up a decent Tupperware for the time being and just check Best Buy every week to see if they drop back down and when it drops to good range, then jump on it.


----------



## mikebot

beerhound34 said:


> Curious as to how often the 251 goes on sale? I had to return my Clevelander humi-cooler (different thread) because it was horrible and wondering how long I should hold off or just bite the bullet and pay full price.


NewAir AW-281E is currently $259.99 at bestbuy, and they have a 20% off coupon code: RMNSAVE20OFF
This same model, however, bottomed out at $181.99 BEFORE the coupon a couple of months ago.
Check camelcamelcamel.com to track amazon price history, as this usually dictates what other online retailers can offer.


----------



## Bird-Dog

mikebot said:


> NewAir AW-281E is currently $259.99 at bestbuy, and they have a 20% off coupon code: RMNSAVE20OFF
> This same model, however, bottomed out at $181.99 BEFORE the coupon a couple of months ago.
> Check camelcamelcamel.com to track amazon price history, as this usually dictates what other online retailers can offer.


That's good... if you're planning to have your own drawers and shelves built anyway. But do note that that AW-281E is boxed as a wine fridge, not a dedicated cigar humidor with Spanish cedar drawers & shelves included.

If that Best Buy 20% coupon is good on the Whynter CHC-251S, then that's probably still the best price to be found right now for an factory set-up cigar cooler of its size.

Also worth mentioning, if I had it to do all over again I would have bought the Geek Squad protection plan. I don't usually buy add-on warranties, but it would have been worthwhile this time. Have a bit of a problem with my Whynter and the manufacturer wants me to cover the cost of shipping it to them in order to honor their warranty. I'm guessing it will cost nearly as much to ship it to them as it cost me to buy it on the BB deal a few months ago. Much as I like(d) their product, Whynter has been no joy to work with in resolving the problem.


----------



## beerhound34

I will see if the code works. The Whynter 251 is sold out on Best Buy right now, but they have an identical model with the same shelving and everything by NewAir. I'm guessing it's the same build with just a different name tag on it?


----------



## Bird-Dog

beerhound34 said:


> I will see if the code works. The Whynter 251 is sold out on Best Buy right now, but they have an identical model with the same shelving and everything by NewAir. I'm guessing it's the same build with just a different name tag on it?


That's good! The Whynter was there yesterday, but gone today!


----------



## quazy50

beerhound34 said:


> I will see if the code works. The Whynter 251 is sold out on Best Buy right now, but they have an identical model with the same shelving and everything by NewAir. I'm guessing it's the same build with just a different name tag on it?


Correct. Same OEM.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Can someone give me a little help?

I mentioned above that I'd had a little problem with my Whynter. Trying to decide whether it's worth it to ship it in for warranty or take it apart and try to resolve the problem myself (if I can identify what the problem is)..

Apparently the area under the fan overheated. For a while there I was getting puddles in the bottom of the unit - overflow from water building up in the drain recess under the fan on the inside-backwall. Ambient RH dropped here and I have not had the problem since. Nevertheless, I don't want this to happen again later.

There's a drain hole in the bottom of that recess under the fan and mine is plugged/melted, but I don't know if it's supposed to be plugged. Never built one from scratch, but read about plugging drains. Not sure if that would apply to this or not. Yet, considering the problem I had I am assuming it's supposed to drain excess condensation from the fan.

Here's a photo of mine in its current state. Can someone please check theirs to see if there is in fact a working drain hole there... better yet, if you can post a photo it would be a big help.









Any other help or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## elco69

curmudgeonista said:


> Can someone give me a little help?
> 
> I mentioned above that I'd had a little problem with my Whynter. Trying to decide whether it's worth it to ship it in for warranty or take it apart and try to resolve the problem myself (if I can identify what the problem is)..
> 
> Apparently the area under the fan overheated. For a while there I was getting puddles in the bottom of the unit - overflow from water building up in the drain recess under the fan on the inside-backwall. Ambient RH dropped here and I have not had the problem since. Nevertheless, I don't want this to happen again later.
> 
> There's a drain hole in the bottom of that recess under the fan and mine is plugged/melted, but I don't know if it's supposed to be plugged. Never built one from scratch, but read about plugging drains. Not sure if that would apply to this or not. Yet, considering the problem I had I am assuming it's supposed to drain excess condensation from the fan.
> 
> Here's a photo of mine in its current state. Can someone please check theirs to see if there is in fact a working drain hole there... better yet, if you can post a photo it would be a big help.
> 
> Any other help or suggestions would be appreciated!


I can take a picture of mine, but it will be a day or so. If I remember correctly there is a drain hole. I do recall another member mentioning something like they plugged theirs and it ran even better for them. My logic is, if it is there to drain then it is an opening for humidty to escape or enter. now the past couple of days it has been pretty humid in my area and my Whynter has been slowly creeping up and I haven't opened the door at all. I am going to put veneer on my drawers and shelves and when I do, I am going to put some electrical tape on it and run it for a few weeks to see how it does.


----------



## Bird-Dog

elco69 said:


> I can take a picture of mine, but it will be a day or so. If I remember correctly there is a drain hole. I do recall another member mentioning something like they plugged theirs and it ran even better for them. My logic is, if it is there to drain then it is an opening for humidty to escape or enter. now the past couple of days it has been pretty humid in my area and my Whynter has been slowly creeping up and I haven't opened the door at all. I am going to put veneer on my drawers and shelves and when I do, I am going to put some electrical tape on it and run it for a few weeks to see how it does.


No rush! But please do post a pic when you get a chance.

As for that tiny little drain hole sapping humidity, I have my doubts... especially in the humid South here. Seems the fan is pumping more in that it could ever let out most of the time. And I think that what that recess is all about and why it over heated. Not sure, but I'm thinking maybe there's a hot-plate behind it to help capture condensation from the fan and then channel it out. Before the "incident" I was holding rock steady at 65% RH. Then this happened with a puddle in the bottom and RH spiking to 75%+ (even after drying up the puddle). So, I'm more afraid of flooding than I am of having to keep my HF beads moistened.


----------



## CraigT78

I wouldn't recommend plugging the drain hole, if it is located under the fan. The way thermoelectric systems work is with a peltier assembly. It's a solid state device that rapidly cools on one side, and gets very hot on the other. These modules are "stuck" in between two heatsinks, one to pull the hot away from the pad and out the back of the unit and the other to pull the cold and have the fan blow into the fridge. Ice builds up on these pads in the right conditions, and will melt off when the pad is not running. This "condensation" you mention is probably the run off from your cooling pad. It would need to drain out of the unit and from your photo it looks as that is what the drain is for. If you remove that slotted plastic cover you're likely to find a heatsink. You can research temperature, RH and dew point to find where this will occur the most. I wouldn't worry about the slight loss or gain of humidity from such a small drain hole, rather the drastic increase you'll find if you come across a puddle of water at the bottom of your unit because there was no where for it to drain. 

*disclaimer* I do not own one of these units, but have been researching thermoelectric cooling at length for a custom build project. *end disclaimer*


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

CraigT78 said:


> I wouldn't recommend plugging the drain hole, if it is located under the fan. The way thermoelectric systems work is with a peltier assembly. It's a solid state device that rapidly cools on one side, and gets very hot on the other. These modules are "stuck" in between two heatsinks, one to pull the hot away from the pad and out the back of the unit and the other to pull the cold and have the fan blow into the fridge. Ice builds up on these pads in the right conditions, and will melt off when the pad is not running. This "condensation" you mention is probably the run off from your cooling pad. It would need to drain out of the unit and from your photo it looks as that is what the drain is for. If you remove that slotted plastic cover you're likely to find a heatsink. You can research temperature, RH and dew point to find where this will occur the most. I wouldn't worry about the slight loss or gain of humidity from such a small drain hole, rather the drastic increase you'll find if you come across a puddle of water at the bottom of your unit because there was no where for it to drain.


Thanks Craig! That helps me understand my situation too. Unit still cools, so the apparent overheating must not have damaged the system other than the drain.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Duplicate post


----------



## quazy50

CraigT78 said:


> I wouldn't recommend plugging the drain hole, if it is located under the fan. The way thermoelectric systems work is with a peltier assembly. It's a solid state device that rapidly cools on one side, and gets very hot on the other. These modules are "stuck" in between two heatsinks, one to pull the hot away from the pad and out the back of the unit and the other to pull the cold and have the fan blow into the fridge. Ice builds up on these pads in the right conditions, and will melt off when the pad is not running. This "condensation" you mention is probably the run off from your cooling pad. It would need to drain out of the unit and from your photo it looks as that is what the drain is for. If you remove that slotted plastic cover you're likely to find a heatsink. You can research temperature, RH and dew point to find where this will occur the most. I wouldn't worry about the slight loss or gain of humidity from such a small drain hole, rather the drastic increase you'll find if you come across a puddle of water at the bottom of your unit because there was no where for it to drain.
> 
> *disclaimer* I do not own one of these units, but have been researching thermoelectric cooling at length for a custom build project. *end disclaimer*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


EE here... What he said. Spot on Craig, engineers put that there for a reason. I havent plugged mine and it's been rock solid.. the only problem I have is when power goes out and it defaults to the coolest setting and that makes my RH drop a little. I blame my utility for that!


----------



## CraigT78

curmudgeonista said:


> Thanks Craig! That helps me understand my situation too. Unit still cools, so the apparent overheating must not have damaged the system other than the drain.


I am going to strongly recommend that you set a reminder on your phone to check the fans of your unit every 30 days or so. I am not knocking the unit you have, peltier modules are very reliable, 100's of thousands of cycles before failing, as long as they are kept cool. If the heat transfer stops, the module will burn out. Most of the broken wine fridges you see on Craig's List are broken because the fan stopped working and the module overheated. Checking the fan regularly, making sure dust hasn't build up on the heat-sink, and pet hair isn't clogging the fan blades will ensure you get the most life out of your unit that you can. A little preventative maintenance if you will.

If you think you overheated, check the fans to ensure they are both running.


----------



## Bird-Dog

CraigT78 said:


> I am going to strongly recommend that you set a reminder on your phone to check the fans of your unit every 30 days or so. I am not knocking the unit you have, peltier modules are very reliable, 100's of thousands of cycles before failing, as long as they are kept cool. If the heat transfer stops, the module will burn out. Most of the broken wine fridges you see on Craig's List are broken because the fan stopped working and the module overheated. Checking the fan regularly, making sure dust hasn't build up on the heat-sink, and pet hair isn't clogging the fan blades will ensure you get the most life out of your unit that you can. A little preventative maintenance if you will.
> 
> If you think you overheated, check the fans to ensure they are both running.


Good advice. Seems to be working fine, other than the drain issue.


----------



## ORMason

I bought my Whynter 251s in February and loved it but I ran out of room. So instead of buying a 2nd I graduated to a cabinet and now the Whynter sits empty. I emptied it out tonight so I guess it will be for sale tomorrow. I live in north Texas if anyone is interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic

ORMason said:


> I bought my Whynter 251s in February and loved it but I ran out of room. So instead of buying a 2nd I graduated to a cabinet and now the Whynter sits empty. I emptied it out tonight so I guess it will be for sale tomorrow. I live in north Texas if anyone is interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i bet it will move quick if you post price plus shipping


----------



## ORMason

I posted it on Craigslist for $275 in north Texas. I'd rather not have to ship it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beerhound34

Went ahead and ordered the NewAir version of the larger unit through BB. The promo code mentioned by Mikebot still works! I probably spent more than I would if I was patient, but I'm not good at being patient.  $350 with the code for those that are curious.


----------



## mikebot

beerhound34 said:


> Went ahead and ordered the NewAir version of the larger unit through BB. The promo code mentioned by Mikebot still works! I probably spent more than I would if I was patient, but I'm not good at being patient.  $350 with the code for those that are curious.


Congrats! See my build thread for lessons learned if you wish. Put your order in for drawers and shelves ASAP since you're gonna be waiting a few months.


----------



## beerhound34

mikebot said:


> Congrats! See my build thread for lessons learned if you wish. Put your order in for drawers and shelves ASAP since you're gonna be waiting a few months.


I've been drooling over your cooler there Mike! I ordered the NewAir humidor with the cedar shelving already in it. I'm going to see how good the included shelves are and if they will need upgrading. If they do, I have about 14 board feet of Spanish Cedar and a complete wood shop in my basement ready to do some building!


----------



## Van_Wilderness

beerhound34 said:


> I've been drooling over your cooler there Mike! I ordered the NewAir humidor with the cedar shelving already in it. I'm going to see how good the included shelves are and if they will need upgrading. If they do, I have about 14 board feet of Spanish Cedar and a complete wood shop in my basement ready to do some building!


The shelves should be good to go from jump(I believe Forrest does the shelves for the "pre-fab" NewAir's)... One word of advice, careful that you don't over-saturate your shelves when seasoning them. Took me a few extra days with the unit off and door cracked open to stop my RH from spiking so high upward. Good Luck with your new wineador bro.


----------



## beerhound34

Van_Wilderness said:


> The shelves should be good to go from jump(I believe Forrest does the shelves for the "pre-fab" NewAir's)... One word of advice, careful that you don't over-saturate your shelves when seasoning them. Took me a few extra days with the unit off and door cracked open to stop my RH from spiking so high upward. Good Luck with your new wineador bro.


Is there a "best practice" method for seasoning? i know the last thing to do is wipe down the shelving but I believe I read you had issues with trying to do an absorption process as well right? I think Mikebot even commented about having to be real careful with this method.


----------



## Van_Wilderness

I didn't wipe my shelves, personally I think wiping would be overkill and definitely leave the drawers/shelves over-saturated. I went with a few plastic dishes with clean fresh distilled water and a brand new sponge inside each one of the DW dishes(only filled to half-way the height of the sponge). If hindsight is 20/20 I would've went with just 2 dishes equally spaced and when my hygrometer hit 68-70RH I would've removed the water dishes and observed for a few days. If things held steady I would then add my media(HF Beads/KL/Boveda) and observed a few more days. If everything stayed within range, Then add sticks. YMMV.


----------



## beerhound34

Van_Wilderness said:


> I didn't wipe my shelves, personally I think wiping would be overkill and definitely leave the drawers/shelves over-saturated. I went with a few plastic dishes with clean fresh distilled water and a brand new sponge inside each one of the DW dishes(only filled to half-way the height of the sponge). If hindsight is 20/20 I would've went with just 2 dishes equally spaced and when my hygrometer hit 68-70RH I would've removed the water dishes and observed for a few days. If things held steady I would then add my media(HF Beads/KL/Boveda) and observed a few more days. If everything stayed within range, Then add sticks. YMMV.


Thanks for the advice! I will definitely come back to this when it comes time to acclimate my cooler.


----------



## mikebot

Oh you got the one with shelves already? Nice! Yeah I second @Van_Wilderness on all accounts. 90% sure Forrest @Wineador does the shelves and drawers for NewAir complete units. I did the shallow GladWare sandwich containers of distilled water with NO wiping, or spraying. It's so hard, but you gotta go slow during this process. I also left the unit unplugged, because I noticed the warmer temperature helped the distilled water turn to vapor and increase RH. The process took about 6 days overall (3 days unplugged with DW dishes, and then another 3 days plugged in without the DW dishes). Boveda sells 84% RH "seasoning" packs. I wouldn't buy these for this much Spanish cedar real estate, but I let my interior RH get up around 84% as a guide. You will probably get a lot of variation in RH if you plug it in after seasoning, as the reduced temperature will also reduce the RH. As I mentioned before, let everything stabilize (RH and temp, if you plug it back in) for another 3 days before you think about throwing sticks in.

During the down time, re-check the calibration on your hygrometer(s), including the built-in analog one, if you can pop it out.


----------



## beerhound34

The patience part will be difficult for me lol! 

So I have a lb of HF beads that I bought for my no name humi-cooler (that I hope nobody buys) but it was a smaller 2.5 cu ft unit. Will 1 lb of beads be enough or should I buy more? And lastly my stupid question for the day: Would keeping the NewAir in my basement be a bad idea? It's a new construction house (3 yrs) and the basement is climate controlled but unfinished. Does this have much of an effect on trying to maintain rh levels? It might just be my perception, but the bare concrete seems to suck up moisture like a sponge.


----------



## mikebot

beerhound34 said:


> The patience part will be difficult for me lol!
> 
> So I have a lb of HF beads that I bought for my no name humi-cooler (that I hope nobody buys) but it was a smaller 2.5 cu ft unit. Will 1 lb of beads be enough or should I buy more? And lastly my stupid question for the day: Would keeping the NewAir in my basement be a bad idea? It's a new construction house (3 yrs) and the basement is climate controlled but unfinished. Does this have much of an effect on trying to maintain rh levels? It might just be my perception, but the bare concrete seems to suck up moisture like a sponge.


The environment inside the cooler should be sealed, so ambient RH in the basement or any other room shouldn't affect anything. If the temperature swings widely or is too warm or too cold, it will cause the cooler to run more or less often, depending. I have 2 lbs of 70% HF beads and after seasoning everything, my RH is TOO HIGH. I have bagged up all of my beads and taken them out of the cooler and just the seasoned wood alone is keeping things around 68%. Start with that 1 lb you bought. I don't think you'll need any more than that.


----------



## beerhound34

My Humi-cooler arrived today and it looks great on top of the kegerators!!! It is so much nicer than the knock off "Clevelander" model. The built in hygro appears to be a dud being 14 below actual rh, but i'm probably going to replace it with a nicer gauge anyways. Now comes the tedious task of getting this baby seasoned. Lot's of great feedback on that from Mikebot and Van Wilderness that will hopefully make this a breeze. 

Curious if anyone has put their cooler in a built-in application? I know it says not to, but as long as there's plenty of room on the back side for air movement it should be ok right???


----------



## 2skinny

Thanks to Henry, I bought a Whynter and I am in the process of stocking it. I am waiting on 7 boxes as we speak. It should be any day now, I can't wait! I love the Whynter so far and it has been extremely easy to set up and use per Henry's instructions. The box of Cohiba Siglo II and a few singles looks very lonely. This trhead and Henry have been a huge help. Thanks @elco69


----------



## elco69

2skinny said:


> Thanks to Henry, I bought a Whynter and I am in the process of stocking it. I am waiting on 7 boxes as we speak. It should be any day now, I can't wait! I love the Whynter so far and it has been extremely easy to set up and use per Henry's instructions. The box of Cohiba Siglo II and a few singles looks very lonely. This trhead and Henry have been a huge help. Thanks @elco69


I hope you enjoy that brotha! I loved it so much I got a second one. Let me know if you have any other questions and can't wait to see pics of it filled up.


----------



## 2skinny

As you can see, I'm just getting started. The Monte #4 and Party E2 are from 2011, the Siglo II are 2014 models. I have 7 boxes on the way that I am patiently (ok not patiently) waiting for and my wish list is in place for my next 3 orders. 
This bug bit me in the past, but the CC fever has just set in with a vengeance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

2skinny said:


> As you can see, I'm just getting started. The Monte #4 and Party E2 are from 2011, the Siglo II are 2014 models. I have 7 boxes on the way that I am patiently (ok not patiently) waiting for and my wish list is in place for my next 3 orders.
> This bug bit me in the past, but the CC fever has just set in with a vengeance!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's funny how the CC can get ya! I have been smoking sticks for over 4 years now and I think I have only purchased 3-4 NC boxes ever, but have over 500 NC's. Since I got bit by the CC bug, 35 boxes in 5 months with 4 more in the air. Seriously, no impulse control with CC's...lol

BTW, Those '11 Monte 4's are smoking great right now, if you haven't had one yet.


----------



## Dlm79

Hey folks - I am looking into upgrading from 150 count humidor, and vacillating between a wineadore and a cabinet (roughly the same volume, but obviously different approaches).

Wanted to see if everyone was still digging on their Whynter 251S?

elco69 - Did you get the additional drawers aftermarket, or did your wife buy the unit from a custom shop? If aftermarket, did you go wineadores dot com, or elsewhere?

Thanks in advance everyone -


----------



## ChiGars

I mean I think wineador is the way to go just for the reason that you can control the temp. I was thinking the same thing before I got my wineador and I'm glad I went this route. Best purchase I've made in a long time!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dlm79

Thanks ChiGars - How long have you had yours? 

Just so happens that I opened my humidor today and found mold, w/ 76% / 71F... Fortunately, looks relatively new as it's only been 6 days since I last opened it. So far looks like I might only lose two. Not sure what happened, other than we started using the furnace this past week (must be it).

Also, I have seen a lot of posts about cooling fans dying. Anyone have any experience with replacing a fan / cooling unit (I am not a wrench turner, but I know my way around basic projects).

Thanks again ChiGars!


----------



## ChiGars

Had mine since July. And I love it. A lot of people will say you don't need it in the winter time. But I think you do for the reason you just said. When the heat is on it can get pretty warm in the house. Yea man a winedor and some 65% humi beads and all your problems are solved!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 808smoke_eater

Ugh, I want one so bad! I just hope bestbuy gets them back in stock and on sale for Christmas. I may break and buy a regular priced newair(minus the 20%) as they show they will be available for pick up soon at my local store :vs_OMG:


----------



## elco69

Dlm79 said:


> Hey folks - I am looking into upgrading from 150 count humidor, and vacillating between a wineadore and a cabinet (roughly the same volume, but obviously different approaches).
> 
> Wanted to see if everyone was still digging on their Whynter 251S?
> 
> elco69 - Did you get the additional drawers aftermarket, or did your wife buy the unit from a custom shop? If aftermarket, did you go wineadores dot com, or elsewhere?
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone -


Hey Mark,
The Whynter CHC-251s comes with 2 drawers already, however when I got the unit, they had some spray glue on them and so they sent me 2 more. With a little bit of elbow grease and some sand paper I was able to remove the glue and that is why my NC Whynter has 4 drawers. My CC Whynter only has 2, but will most likely be ordering 2 more, here in the next week. If are looking to add drawers, here you go: Ambient Stores


----------



## elco69

Dlm79 said:


> Thanks ChiGars - How long have you had yours?
> 
> Just so happens that I opened my humidor today and found mold, w/ 76% / 71F... Fortunately, looks relatively new as it's only been 6 days since I last opened it. So far looks like I might only lose two. Not sure what happened, other than we started using the furnace this past week (must be it).
> 
> Also, I have seen a lot of posts about cooling fans dying. Anyone have any experience with replacing a fan / cooling unit (I am not a wrench turner, but I know my way around basic projects).
> 
> Thanks again ChiGars!


Sucks! What humidification do you use? What RH do you store them at?

Just FYI, as long as there is no mold on the foot of the cigar, just wipe them off and quarantine in their own little bag.


----------



## Dlm79

elco69 / ChiGars - thanks again, much appreciated!

Thus far, I think I have only lost two (2), but I have everything quarantined into separate ziplock bags w/ Boveda travel packs. We will see... I just picked a bundle up from Cuban Crafters when I was down there, and they seemed to be spared thankfully. FYI, they're house made stuff is really good in my opinion.

As for what humidification I use, heartfelt beads in an OEM tube. I think I went with 72%, but honestly cannot recall. Through the summer I had a secondary container of water b/c we run dehumidifiers in the house and I was having trouble keeping the humidity up. Last week we turned off the dehumidifiers and started using the furnace. I completely forgot to pull the added water out of my humidifier. Completely user error...

I received the greenlight for the wineador purchase, so now it's a matter of selecting make / model / retailer. I think I will go with custom drawers from Forest at wineadors, but not sure on brand (newair, Whynter, etc.). 

Anyone know of higher-end manufacturers making these? I rather get something a little more substantial and buy it once than replacing a $300-$400 unit every couple of years.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## elco69

Dlm79 said:


> elco69 / ChiGars - thanks again, much appreciated!
> 
> Thus far, I think I have only lost two (2), but I have everything quarantined into separate ziplock bags w/ Boveda travel packs. We will see... I just picked a bundle up from Cuban Crafters when I was down there, and they seemed to be spared thankfully. FYI, they're house made stuff is really good in my opinion.
> 
> As for what humidification I use, heartfelt beads in an OEM tube. I think I went with 72%, but honestly cannot recall. Through the summer I had a secondary container of water b/c we run dehumidifiers in the house and I was having trouble keeping the humidity up. Last week we turned off the dehumidifiers and started using the furnace. I completely forgot to pull the added water out of my humidifier. Completely user error...
> 
> I received the greenlight for the wineador purchase, so now it's a matter of selecting make / model / retailer. I think I will go with custom drawers from Forest at wineadors, but not sure on brand (newair, Whynter, etc.).
> 
> Anyone know of higher-end manufacturers making these? I rather get something a little more substantial and buy it once than replacing a $300-$400 unit every couple of years.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


User error happens to us all, probably more then I would like to admit..lol

So that I am aware of, the New Air 280 and the Whynter 28 bottle are the same unit, with different badges. Buying the New Air and adding the drawers and shelves from Forrest can get pricey. The Whynter CHC-251S already comes with 2 drawers and like 3 or 4 shelves. So far I have 2 Whynter units and love them both.


----------



## mikebot

NewAir has configurations with drawers and shelves as well. I would go with one of these or the Whynter that comes with drawers because waiting for Forrest was very tough.


----------



## selpo

Dlm79 said:


> I received the greenlight for the wineador purchase, so now it's a matter of selecting make / model / retailer. I think I will go with custom drawers from Forest at wineadors, but not sure on brand (newair, Whynter, etc.).
> 
> Anyone know of higher-end manufacturers making these? I rather get something a little more substantial and buy it once than replacing a $300-$400 unit every couple of years.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


Liebherr makes a cigar humidor with an inbuilt humidification system- just add distilled water. Very reputed manufacturer in Europe but very pricey, about $2700. 
For that amount of money, you can buy a Whynter CHC 251 every 3 yrs for the next 18 yrs and still be out the same amount.


----------



## Dlm79

Thanks again all!

I saw the pricey Euro model, but like an all-in-one anything, the built-in humidity scared me off, to say nothing of the price. My green light was for "a few hundred bucks". I drop 3 large, Ricky Ricardo won't be the only one w/ 'sumsplanningtado!

Waiting to hear back from Forest on what he has ready to ship. I think that will predicate my decision, but I'm leaning towards Whynter, all things equal.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dropimp

elco69 said:


> Hey Mark,
> The Whynter CHC-251s comes with 2 drawers already, however when I got the unit, they had some spray glue on them and so they sent me 2 more. With a little bit of elbow grease and some sand paper I was able to remove the glue and that is why my NC Whynter has 4 drawers. My CC Whynter only has 2, but will most likely be ordering 2 more, here in the next week. If are looking to add drawers, here you go: Ambient Stores


Hello Elco! I am new to this interesting forum and saw that you have 2 Whynter CHC 251.
I Have a Newair 250 count thermoelectric humi whic is full AF and I am seriously considering buying the Whynter 400 one.
How has it been working for you? how are you humidifying it and how is it holding?
I am humidifying my Newair with the Humicare electronic humidifier which works well but i think i'll hace to buy a fan because humidity seems to sit on the bottom of the humi. Moreover, beads seem to be a cheaper and more stable solution.
What are your thoughts?
Thanks for your input!!


----------



## Christopher Mays

*Temperature / Humidity Stratification in Whynter*

Hi Puff.com,

I decided to join this forum after reading the great posts regarding the Whynter Humidor. I own a Whynter CHC-251S and have noticed bad stratification in both temperature and RH. I'm also seeing large swings in both temperature and RH based on time of day. At first I thought maybe the Whynter cooling element was not working, but now after reading this thread I wonder if it is just that the Whynter can't keep up with summer heat.

My setup:

Whynter CHC-251S with two drawers and four shelves. The drawers are at the very top and the very bottom and are fairly full. The shelves are not full -- only one box of cigars across the lot.

I have 2 pounds of 65% HF beads spread fairly evenly around the humidor. The Whynter thermostat is set at 65. I live in California and we have a/c, and the house is usually set to 75-80 during the day, somewhat colder at night.

I have three hygrometer/thermometers (top, middle, bottom). Temperature seems to stay pretty constant, but until sunset the temperatures seem to stay north of 70. Top and bottom temperatures are generally the highest, with the middle temperature typically the lowest (makes sense, the middle has the best air flow). Humidity likewise varies in each of the three zones, and seems to very between 60% and 70% depending on the time of day. I'm a little surprised by this because with 2 pounds of HF beads I would expect less variance.

I'm just curious if anyone has any recently discovered tips for evening out my temperature? The great discussion on air flow seems to have been about a year ago.

Would really love any insights -- I've been smoking cigars for years, but haven't become serious about humidor storage until recently so I feel a bit new to all of this.


----------



## Ams417

Christopher Mays said:


> Hi Puff.com,
> 
> I decided to join this forum after reading the great posts regarding the Whynter Humidor. I own a Whynter CHC-251S and have noticed bad stratification in both temperature and RH. I'm also seeing large swings in both temperature and RH based on time of day. At first I thought maybe the Whynter cooling element was not working, but now after reading this thread I wonder if it is just that the Whynter can't keep up with summer heat.
> 
> My setup:
> 
> Whynter CHC-251S with two drawers and four shelves. The drawers are at the very top and the very bottom and are fairly full. The shelves are not full -- only one box of cigars across the lot.
> 
> I have 2 pounds of 65% HF beads spread fairly evenly around the humidor. The Whynter thermostat is set at 65. I live in California and we have a/c, and the house is usually set to 75-80 during the day, somewhat colder at night.
> 
> I have three hygrometer/thermometers (top, middle, bottom). Temperature seems to stay pretty constant, but until sunset the temperatures seem to stay north of 70. Top and bottom temperatures are generally the highest, with the middle temperature typically the lowest (makes sense, the middle has the best air flow). Humidity likewise varies in each of the three zones, and seems to very between 60% and 70% depending on the time of day. I'm a little surprised by this because with 2 pounds of HF beads I would expect less variance.
> 
> I'm just curious if anyone has any recently discovered tips for evening out my temperature? The great discussion on air flow seems to have been about a year ago.
> 
> Would really love any insights -- I've been smoking cigars for years, but haven't become serious about humidor storage until recently so I feel a bit new to all of this.


First off, welcome. Drop by the into thread and give everyone a little info about yourself.

The wineadors are pretty well a sealed environment. Humidity rises, hence the stratification. Calibrate your hygrometers, make sure the readings are accurate to start. Mine is 4% different from top to bottom. Get a Glad battery operated fan, or you can wire up some computer fans, use the search feature you will find a ton of info. Or just leave it alone, a couple points in RH isnt going to hurt anything. As for temp, the wineadors can give you about 10 degrees below ambient temps and thats about it. If its 80 in your home, about 70 is what you are going to see in the wineador. Again, it isnt going to hurt anything. All in all you are light years ahead of a desktop.

Again, welcome to the party.


----------



## Christopher Mays

Ams417 said:


> First off, welcome. Drop by the into thread and give everyone a little info about yourself.
> 
> The wineadors are pretty well a sealed environment. Humidity rises, hence the stratification. Get a Glad battery operated fan, or you can wire up some computer fans, use the search feature you will find a ton of info. Or just leave it alone, a couple points in RH isnt going to hurt anything. As for temp, the wineadors can give you about 10 degrees below ambient temps and thats about it. If its 80 in your home, about 70 is what you are going to see in the wineador. Again, it isnt going to hurt anything. All in all you are light years ahead of a desktop.
> 
> Again, welcome to the party.


Thanks AMS! This all started with a mold frown2 outbreak. Ambient RH was 75+ and I think eventually I developed mold habits. Anyway, I'm now trying hard to keep a fairly constant 65% RH and 65-70 degree temp to help stave off future problems.

Will definitely take you up on the intro thread!


----------



## Ams417

Christopher Mays said:


> Thanks AMS! This all started with a mold frown2 outbreak. Ambient RH was 75+ and I think eventually I developed mold habits. Anyway, I'm now trying hard to keep a fairly constant 65% RH and 65-70 degree temp to help stave off future problems.
> 
> Will definitely take you up on the intro thread!


Yeah 75% is getting into mold territory. I want 62 - 65% RH and 65 degress, most days I get it. Is there a most stable area of the house to move the winedor into? Maybe some blackout curtains to keep the heat down? There isnt much you can do if the house is heating up, other than go to a compressor cooled unit, then its a whole new game with condensation, or so I read.


----------



## Christopher Mays

Ams417 said:


> Yeah 75% is getting into mold territory. I want 62 - 65% RH and 65 degress, most days I get it. Is there a most stable area of the house to move the winedor into? Maybe some blackout curtains to keep the heat down? There isnt much you can do if the house is heating up, other than go to a compressor cooled unit, then its a whole new game with condensation, or so I read.


Not particularly. The house is too old, it doesn't have a great air system. Where I have it is pretty far out of the sun as I can get and still near an a/c vent.

What's weird to me is I have two full pounds of HF beads and still getting a lot of variation by time of day -- I thought HF beads were meant to regulate variations like this?


----------



## Ams417

Christopher Mays said:


> Not particularly. The house is too old, it doesn't have a great air system. Where I have it is pretty far out of the sun as I can get and still near an a/c vent.
> 
> What's weird to me is I have two full pounds of HF beads and still getting a lot of variation by time of day -- I thought HF beads were meant to regulate variations like this?


They are, but temp and RH are tied together, if one changes so does the other. Also, could the beads be over saturated and not able to absorb moisture? If you have added new sticks they may be adding to the RH as most are shipped and stored over humidified. How old is this setup? I have Bovedas in mine with a gel cup right now, I was thinking of going beads but I see a lot of confusion with them. Bovedas have been pretty much foolproof.


----------



## Christopher Mays

Ams417 said:


> They are, but temp and RH are tied together, if one changes so does the other. Also, could the beads be over saturated and not able to absorb moisture? If you have added new sticks they may be adding to the RH as most are shipped and stored over humidified. How old is this setup? I have Bovedas in mine with a gel cup right now, I was thinking of going beads but I see a lot of confusion with them. Bovedas have been pretty much foolproof.


I do have a couple of new boxes of cigars that might be causing the issue.

Half of the HF beads I spritzed and the other half I put in dry.


----------



## Westside Threat

This thread is awesome and its exactly what I was looking for. I'm in. $299 plus free shipping from Amazon. I went with the four year protection plan for $44 which is a drop in the bucket compared to what its going to cost me to stock it!


----------



## cigaraficionado

*Info needed*

Hi guys and after 30mins reading into this I wanted to ask if any of you live in colder temps.... I recently moved to MD from FL and having a tough time trying to set this cooler. Back in FL i had it at 67%-70% most of the time but here i can get it past the 59%-61% reading. I was using Boveda 72% bags but I have read here that beads are the way to go. I have a friend that is lending me a Oasis XL to see if anything changes. I have removed all the boxes and stored in Ziplocs on the meantime.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

-Dany


----------



## TCstr8

cigaraficionado said:


> Hi guys and after 30mins reading into this I wanted to ask if any of you live in colder temps.... I recently moved to MD from FL and having a tough time trying to set this cooler. Back in FL i had it at 67%-70% most of the time but here i can get it past the 59%-61% reading. I was using Boveda 72% bags but I have read here that beads are the way to go. I have a friend that is lending me a Oasis XL to see if anything changes. I have removed all the boxes and stored in Ziplocs on the meantime.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Dany


Did you season the wood inside the wineador? When I got mine, I gently wiped all the wood surfaces (shelves/drawer(s)) down with a clean sponge and distilled water, then I put 2 cups of distilled water, each with a sponge sticking out, one at the bottom and one at the top and let it sit for 3-5 days. Basically until my hygrometers were reading 75rh for at least 24 hours.

The wood is bone dry when it comes, so it will suck up all the rH for a bit.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

When it's cold enough for the furnace to kick on, the humidity in the room is usually in the crapper. My basement is mid 60s in the summer. I checked last week it was 41%. So every time I open the door extremely dry air gets in, plus it's drying out the wood
I'm not positive how coolers work but wooden boxes take a beating in the winter.


----------



## Dentedcan

Seems like the bovedas can't keep up with the colder temps. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> When it's cold enough for the furnace to kick on, the humidity in the room is usually in the crapper. My basement is mid 60s in the summer. I checked last week it was 41%. So every time I open the door extremely dry air gets in, plus it's drying out the wood
> I'm not positive how coolers work but wooden boxes take a beating in the winter.





Dentedcan said:


> Seems like the bovedas can't keep up with the colder temps.


That may be. But, it also sounds to me like the unit needed re-seasoning after the move. I'm assuming it was emptied for transit.

I use HF beads in my wineador. But I'm thinking of augmenting them with a couple of 320g Bovedas. Even after years of using them, I'm just not confident in my ability to judge whether or when the beads need DW. I added a dozen 60g's to my coolerdor that mainly runs HF's and the results so far are good and steady.


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> That may be. But, it also sounds to me like the unit needed re-seasoning after the move. I'm assuming it was emptied for transit.


Agreed


----------



## cigaraficionado

Thanks for the info guys.... I will take the time and re-season it again and see where we go... is true colder temps do mess these up a bit.

-Dany


----------



## OldCigarExec

CraigT78 said:


> I wouldn't recommend plugging the drain hole, if it is located under the fan. The way thermoelectric systems work is with a peltier assembly. It's a solid state device that rapidly cools on one side, and gets very hot on the other. These modules are "stuck" in between two heatsinks, one to pull the hot away from the pad and out the back of the unit and the other to pull the cold and have the fan blow into the fridge. Ice builds up on these pads in the right conditions, and will melt off when the pad is not running. This "condensation" you mention is probably the run off from your cooling pad. It would need to drain out of the unit and from your photo it looks as that is what the drain is for. If you remove that slotted plastic cover you're likely to find a heatsink. You can research temperature, RH and dew point to find where this will occur the most. I wouldn't worry about the slight loss or gain of humidity from such a small drain hole, rather the drastic increase you'll find if you come across a puddle of water at the bottom of your unit because there was no where for it to drain.
> 
> *disclaimer* I do not own one of these units, but have been researching thermoelectric cooling at length for a custom build project. *end disclaimer*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just bought this unit and noticed the fan on the outside is working, but the fan inside the fridge isn't. Is this normal? This is my first time using an advanced unit like this since I have been using the traditional humidors


----------



## Mindcrime01

I recently bought the Whynter 251S and am having a hard time keeping the humidity up at the bottom level. The top is reading 68 and the bottom is reading 60. I only have half a pound of Heartfelt beads in it and have one container on the top and one on the bottom with the beads in it. I ordered another half pound today so see if that will help. I thought about getting a small battery operated fan to blow the air down from the top but I don't know if that will work or not. Any ideas how to get the humidity up at the bottom?


----------



## UBC03

The extra half pound should do the trick

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson

Alrighty I have slouched off enough, I am writing this post to keep me in check and make sure I hold my word.

I have just finished phase 2 of my Whynter humidor build and will post up some pictures and ideas for the guys who have been asking some of these questions.

Keep an eye out for that this weekend, I may try to have it done today but if not today for sure this weekend.


----------



## lake93

Hi all,
I'm new to the forum
Was wondering if anyone has encountered this or has any advice. I've read all 50 pages of this thread, but don't see anything that applies directly to the problem I'm having.
I purchased a Whynter CHC-172BD 1.8 cu ft winedor. It has 3 drawers and two shelves. I have it set up just like the picture on Whynter's site. 
I'm using a Cigar Oasis Excel sitting in the bottom of the unit, set at 66% RH
Problem is, after seasoning it for a week, the following are my temp/humidity readings (I have 5 oasis hygrometer's from my other humidors and guitar cases)
Readings are top to bottom:

Top shelf- 63 F/69% RH
2nd shelf- 64 F /77% RH
3rd drawer 62F /75% RH
2nd drawer 68 F/59% RH
Bottom drawer 68 F/59 RH 

I get that humidity rises, but so does warm air, yet the bottom of the unit is warmer than the top. My house is air conditioned and stays at 72F. I have the unit set a 65F. What further makes no sense is that the drawers/shelves with the highest humidity are nearest the units fan, which I would think would circulate things adequately, as the unit turns on fairly frequently. Moving the shelves/drawers around doesn't help, in fact, makes it worse.
Before I return this thing, anyone have suggestions for evening out the temp and RH?
I also still have a chemical smell every time the fan comes on, but I'm hoping the baking soda trick will eventually get rid of it


----------



## Steve2150

I recently bought 2 Whynter CHC 215 cigar coolers. Added an extra drawer replacing a tray to both. Am using Heartfelt 65 beads, on one it stays at 65-66 and the other 63. I seasoned the trays and waited 5 days using the water container in each with just distilled water before adding cigars then took out the water and added the heartfelt beads. Noticed that the one at 63 humidity the fans at the back are much noisier then the other one and more water drips from the drain to the tray in back. I thought when they converted wine coolers to cigar coolers that they plugged the drains. Gonna call Whynter after the holiday and ask about the fan noise. Does your Whynter coolers have the loud fan noise in back.


----------



## BOSSTANK

curmudgeonista said:


> Follow-up on installing a Western Caliber IV hygrometer in place of the OEM one:
> 
> In the end, the decision to replace the OEM hygro was kinda' made for me when I tried to adjust the 2 or 3 degrees it was off.... I took it apart just to see if I could fix it, but all I managed to do was confirm what a POS it is!
> 
> View attachment 53322
> 
> 
> So, in the C-IV went! Had to clamp a backing piece for a pilot hole in order to cut the larger hole. The hole-saw was uncontrollable trying to freehand it. I used two additional slabs of wood off to the sides on the front as well as the one behind for the pilot so I wouldn't mark up the drawer with the clamps. The C-IV is just shy of the 2" diameter of the hole-saw, so just as Henry suggested I did have to use some tape around it to get a snug fit... being careful not to cover up the intake ports on it.
> 
> I think it looks purdy-darn-good, if I do say so myself!
> 
> View attachment 53323


That's what I'm fixing to do to mine tomorrow. I had ordered the C-IV hoping it would fit into the drawer holes. But nope, I've been trying to come up with an idea in my head the past couple of days on how I want to enlarge the holes just enough for the digital to fit.

She's in seasoning mode now and my 3rd drawer will be here Monday. Got that tray for the beads you suggested and it fits perfect. All of the drawers and shelves have been wiped down with a damp cloth of distilled water. The little tray that came with it I have half filled with distilled water. Unit is turned on and I have thermostat set at 65F. Got my 1lb of Heartfelt beads in today. Should I wait about a week before I put them in or would it be ok now to help the seasoning process?


----------



## BOSSTANK

Steve2150 said:


> I recently bought 2 Whynter CHC 215 cigar coolers. Added an extra drawer replacing a tray to both. Am using Heartfelt 65 beads, on one it stays at 65-66 and the other 63. I seasoned the trays and waited 5 days using the water container in each with just distilled water before adding cigars then took out the water and added the heartfelt beads. Noticed that the one at 63 humidity the fans at the back are much noisier then the other one and more water drips from the drain to the tray in back. I thought when they converted wine coolers to cigar coolers that they plugged the drains. Gonna call Whynter after the holiday and ask about the fan noise. Does your Whynter coolers have the loud fan noise in back.


My fan runs pretty quiet, can barley hear it.


----------



## BOSSTANK

lake93 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to the forum
> Was wondering if anyone has encountered this or has any advice. I've read all 50 pages of this thread, but don't see anything that applies directly to the problem I'm having.
> I purchased a Whynter CHC-172BD 1.8 cu ft winedor. It has 3 drawers and two shelves. I have it set up just like the picture on Whynter's site.
> I'm using a Cigar Oasis Excel sitting in the bottom of the unit, set at 66% RH
> Problem is, after seasoning it for a week, the following are my temp/humidity readings (I have 5 oasis hygrometer's from my other humidors and guitar cases)
> Readings are top to bottom:
> 
> Top shelf- 63 F/69% RH
> 2nd shelf- 64 F /77% RH
> 3rd drawer 62F /75% RH
> 2nd drawer 68 F/59% RH
> Bottom drawer 68 F/59 RH
> 
> I get that humidity rises, but so does warm air, yet the bottom of the unit is warmer than the top. My house is air conditioned and stays at 72F. I have the unit set a 65F. What further makes no sense is that the drawers/shelves with the highest humidity are nearest the units fan, which I would think would circulate things adequately, as the unit turns on fairly frequently. Moving the shelves/drawers around doesn't help, in fact, makes it worse.
> Before I return this thing, anyone have suggestions for evening out the temp and RH?
> I also still have a chemical smell every time the fan comes on, but I'm hoping the baking soda trick will eventually get rid of it


I see that this is an old post but I think you should try recalibrating all of your hydrometers.


----------



## selpo

BOSSTANK said:


> That's what I'm fixing to do to mine tomorrow. I had ordered the C-IV hoping it would fit into the drawer holes. But nope, I've been trying to come up with an idea in my head the past couple of days on how I want to enlarge the holes just enough for the digital to fit.
> 
> She's in seasoning mode now and my 3rd drawer will be here Monday. Got that tray for the beads you suggested and it fits perfect. All of the drawers and shelves have been wiped down with a damp cloth of distilled water. The little tray that came with it I have half filled with distilled water. Unit is turned on and I have thermostat set at 65F. Got my 1lb of Heartfelt beads in today. Should I wait about a week before I put them in or would it be ok now to help the seasoning process?


Congratulations on your new Whynter!

I would not add any 2 way medium like HF beads or KL while you are in the process of actively seasoning the shelves and drawers as they will fight against each other.

Once you see the RH maintaining at 70 or so for at least 48 hours, then I would recommend turning on the Wineador and monitor it till it maintains the same Rh for another 48 hours.

Remove the trays of DW and add the 2 way medium and monitor till the Rh is maintained about 65 for another 48-72 hours. Now you can start adding your sticks and enjoy the slide down the slippery slope!


----------



## Bird-Dog

BOSSTANK said:


> That's what I'm fixing to do to mine tomorrow. I had ordered the C-IV hoping it would fit into the drawer holes. But nope, I've been trying to come up with an idea in my head the past couple of days on how I want to enlarge the holes just enough for the digital to fit.
> 
> She's in seasoning mode now and my 3rd drawer will be here Monday. Got that tray for the beads you suggested and it fits perfect. All of the drawers and shelves have been wiped down with a damp cloth of distilled water. The little tray that came with it I have half filled with distilled water. Unit is turned on and I have thermostat set at 65F. Got my 1lb of Heartfelt beads in today. Should I wait about a week before I put them in or would it be ok now to help the seasoning process?


I wrote that shortly after doing it. As I later learned, the hygrometer was/is, of course, more correctly a Caliber 4R, not IV, and the tape was a PITA. The easier solution to fitting it in the slightly oversized hole made by the standard 2" hole-saw is to use thick rubber band around it. (I used one from a bundle of asparagus and it was perfect).


----------



## BOSSTANK

@curmudgeonista How often to you mist your tray of Heartfelt beads in your Whynter? Right now I have 3 bottom drawers and 3 top shelves. Here lately my humidity is reading around 62RH in the drawers and around 65RH on the shelves. I have a tray of 1lb HF beads in the bottom, a 65RH Boveda pack in each drawer and 1 on each shelf. That's 6 boveda packs and 1lb of beads. Wondering why the drawer RH is so low. My Whynter is at max capacity too.

Also what's your thought on me drilling a bunch of small holes in the back of all my drawers? I'm thinking it may help with circulation. Also thinking of doing this because I have 3 more drawers on the way. Going to have all drawers and no shelves, I need more room is why.

Also one more thing, even though my humidity levels are in range it seems most of my cigars are getting too much humidity. They are going out and just seem too wet. I have 4 calibrated hydrometers in there so they can't be wrong.


----------



## Steve2150

Is anyone else having the same problems I am having with my 2 CHC-251s units. Problem is the water from the tube drips behind the tray on the back of the units creating a puddle on the back outside floor. Its seems the water travels under the tube instead of dripping in the tray. I came up with my own fix and so far so good. I took electrical tape the length of the tray and put it right under the water tube and into the tray creating a ramp for the water.


----------



## MattyIce

BOSSTANK said:


> @curmudgeonista How often to you mist your tray of Heartfelt beads in your Whynter? Right now I have 3 bottom drawers and 3 top shelves. Here lately my humidity is reading around 62RH in the drawers and around 65RH on the shelves. I have a tray of 1lb HF beads in the bottom, a 65RH Boveda pack in each drawer and 1 on each shelf. That's 6 boveda packs and 1lb of beads. Wondering why the drawer RH is so low. My Whynter is at max capacity too.
> 
> Also what's your thought on me drilling a bunch of small holes in the back of all my drawers? I'm thinking it may help with circulation. Also thinking of doing this because I have 3 more drawers on the way. Going to have all drawers and no shelves, I need more room is why.
> 
> Also one more thing, even though my humidity levels are in range it seems most of my cigars are getting too much humidity. They are going out and just seem too wet. I have 4 calibrated hydrometers in there so they can't be wrong.


Hey Boss I have about 4lbs KL in mine and give each sack a lite mist about once a week. I have all drawers and just 1 shelf with 4 hygros. I read that installing a computer fan on the bottom helps tremendously. I am going to get 2 really small ones and put on each bottom corner.

I have been experiencing a weird issue though. Its soo hot here its constantly in the cooling cycle. It seems like the more it runs the less RH I have but if it hits temp and stops cooling the RH goes to 69-70% right away. once it starts cooling again it drops to 63-65%. I was thinking the element was zapping my RH somehow maybe like a fridge does and so I was misting much more often which resulted in wet cigars or higher RH. for the past 2 weeks I have been letting it get down to 62% before I mist and that seems to help. I have no idea why its doing this though! :serious::crying:


----------



## Bird-Dog

BOSSTANK said:


> @*curmudgeonista* How often to you mist your tray of Heartfelt beads in your Whynter? Right now I have 3 bottom drawers and 3 top shelves. Here lately my humidity is reading around 62RH in the drawers and around 65RH on the shelves. I have a tray of 1lb HF beads in the bottom, a 65RH Boveda pack in each drawer and 1 on each shelf. That's 6 boveda packs and 1lb of beads. Wondering why the drawer RH is so low. My Whynter is at max capacity too.
> 
> Also what's your thought on me drilling a bunch of small holes in the back of all my drawers? I'm thinking it may help with circulation. Also thinking of doing this because I have 3 more drawers on the way. Going to have all drawers and no shelves, I need more room is why.
> 
> Also one more thing, even though my humidity levels are in range it seems most of my cigars are getting too much humidity. They are going out and just seem too wet. I have 4 calibrated hydrometers in there so they can't be wrong.



I spritz the beads about once a month or so. Mine is very stable, so if I forget and go a couple of months in between it doesn't seem to matter.
I don't then you need to drill holes in the drawers. There's plenty of room behind them for air to circulate over the top of the rear edge, as well as slotted bottoms.
How long have the cigars been in there? Just because the humidor is 62% RH doesn't mean the cigars are. The generally accepted rule=of-thumb is that it takes a week for every 1% of change. But, I've had some cigars take far, far longer... like up to a years to actually lose all the excess moisture they apparently contained.


----------



## MattyIce

This is pure speculation and i am not a smart man so take it with a grain of salt....When I have tried to research this all I can come up with is that at higher temps the air holds more RH and at lower temps it cannot hold onto that RH so it dumps it and the cedar and cigars take it. if you turn off your cooler watch the rh go up @BOSSTANK

EDIT...also if I take my cigars from my wineador at 66* and put in a tupperdoor at room temp or 80* the RH goes from lets say mid 60's(depends on wineador cooling cycle/temp like i said) to 73-74%. I have 4 hygros all calibrated with a boveda 72%


----------



## BOSSTANK

Got some decals made...


----------



## BOSSTANK

The drawers are back in stock without the predrilled hole for the hygrometer. I ordered 3 more. They go out of stock fast and when they do it takes a while for them to be in stock again from what I have seen.

http://ambientstores.com/cigar-drawer-for-chc-251s-bottom-slider/


----------



## Steve2150

Is anyone else with the chc-251s having the same problem as I am having with my 2. At the outside rear where the drip tray catches the moisture from the drain tube is your water going behind the tray between the wall and tray and pooling at the bottom rear outside, if so it will damage the vinyl covered pressboard.


----------



## BOSSTANK

All drawers now. I love this thing...


----------



## Scotchpig

BOSSTANK said:


> All drawers now. I love this thing...


That's an admirable set up @BOSSTANK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Scotchpig said:


> That's an admirable set up @BOSSTANK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir.


----------



## Royal27

Howdy all!

Great thread and I've read it all.

A couple of quick questions.

1. For those of you that have had the Whynter for several years now any issues? Still going strong?

2. With a Max of 66 degrees is there any real issue with the unit running too much? I'm assuming not? Most of the year my house will be a few degrees above that in the 70-75 degree range.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ewood

Royal27 said:


> Howdy all!
> 
> Great thread and I've read it all.
> 
> A couple of quick questions.
> 
> 1. For those of you that have had the Whynter for several years now any issues? Still going strong?
> 
> 2. With a Max of 66 degrees is there any real issue with the unit running too much? I'm assuming not? Most of the year my house will be a few degrees above that in the 70-75 degree range.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have the NewAir but they're basically the same. With that being said, I find I have to spray distilled water on my KL more often in the summer, when my place runs hot, because the thing kicks on more vs the winter where there's relatively no maintenance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Royal27 said:


> Howdy all!
> 
> Great thread and I've read it all.
> 
> A couple of quick questions.
> 
> 1. For those of you that have had the Whynter for several years now any issues? Still going strong?
> 
> 2. With a Max of 66 degrees is there any real issue with the unit running too much? I'm assuming not? Most of the year my house will be a few degrees above that in the 70-75 degree range.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I am in Texas and my house stays around 70 degrees, sometimes higher in the summer. My unit rarely ever runs. Its insulated and sealed good enough that it holds temp very well.


----------



## Royal27

TexaSmoke said:


> I am in Texas and my house stays around 70 degrees, sometimes higher in the summer. My unit rarely ever runs. Its insulated and sealed good enough that it holds temp very well.


Just the person I wanted to talk to! I'm in the DFW area. So as you're aware, a pretty wide swing in humidity over the course of the year.

Have you done anything special, meaning extra fans etc or just beads and go?

My thought is the stand 1 lb of HF beads and mod from there as needed.

I'm also curious to hear any issues folks have had with how long these things last. I don't have that concern with my coolidor, but I love the constant temp and organizational advantages of the powered unit. I have a lot more singles than boxes, making a coolidor challenging (for me).


----------



## TexaSmoke

Royal27 said:


> Just the person I wanted to talk to! I'm in the DFW area. So as you're aware, a pretty wide swing in humidity over the course of the year.
> 
> Have you done anything special, meaning extra fans etc or just beads and go?
> 
> My thought is the stand 1 lb of HF beads and mod from there as needed.
> 
> I'm also curious to hear any issues folks have had with how long these things last. I don't have that concern with my coolidor, but I love the constant temp and organizational advantages of the powered unit. I have a lot more singles than boxes, making a coolidor challenging (for me).


I don't use beads. I use bovedas, which is basically the same thing. I haven't had to recharge my packs at all yet, but they are only about 6 months old. It stays around 64 degrees and the RH stays around 66 with 65 bovedas in.


----------



## Royal27

TexaSmoke said:


> I don't use beads. I use bovedas, which is basically the same thing. I haven't had to recharge my packs at all yet, but they are only about 6 months old. It stays around 64 degrees and the RH stays around 66 with 65 bovedas in.


Helpful. Thanks!


----------



## TxColt

I am in Plano and just set mine up recently. Running a pound of beads in the bottom and a 320g Boveda in the top. I doubt it will swing too much in the summer but I will be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Had my Whynter for a little over 7 months now... have 1lb of Heartfelt beads in the bottom and haven’t had to do anything to them yet. 65F/65RH and no problems. Love it.


----------



## tacket

Made some dividers for my Whynter drawers.**Wife got this for me knowing I have an interest in long term aging of unmentionables, but trying to resist the urge to buy and fill just for the sake of filling.**Not restricting my buying based on space now, although I suppose that all went out the window when I learned about tupperdors.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

I’ve been sharing a wine cooler for my cigars for a long time, but I want to get more wine, so I’m considering a Whynter 251. I was bummed to see that Best Buy won’t bring these into California anymore. Wonder why... There are other sources, but I wonder why BB stopped shipping these to CA?

Also seeing that Target won’t bring them either


----------



## Gumby-cr

ebnash said:


> I've been sharing a wine cooler for my cigars for a long time, but I want to get more wine, so I'm considering a Whynter 251. I was bummed to see that Best Buy won't bring these into California anymore. Wonder why... There are other sources, but I wonder why BB stopped shipping these to CA?
> 
> Also seeing that Target won't bring them either


The 251S dropped in price recently. The 2 I picked up a few months ago were just over 400 when I got them. I ordered another a few days ago off Amazon and they are currently at 310. They are also showing the same price on Home Depot. Cheapest I've ever seen the 251S priced.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Purchased my Whynter on 5-23-18 and it has ran super quiet until last night. 5 more days and it will make a year. Loud noise is coming from the fan. Still works perfectly but the noise is annoying. Wonder what it could be? I guess when I get time I’m going to unplug it and to see if I can see anything going on. Maybe the fan needs cleaning?


----------



## zcziggy

I would check two things: Dust or debris in the fan blades and the bearing (is it tight or wobbling). Hope it helps


----------



## Olecharlie

Not sure if the OP is still around but this was posted 4 yrs ago.


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Not sure if the OP is still around but this was posted 4 yrs ago.


the original post is old .. @BOSSTANK has the same issue


----------



## WaxxonMTL

Debating between the 250count of the 400 count. Opinion? it is only a 125 price difference..

Per my research, it appears the 400 count have trouble with constant RH where the lower and top part can vary as much as 5% ?

I would say I have about 150-200 stick (max), so either I have the small one pretty packed or a more spaced humidor. thought?


----------



## Moonshae

WaxxonMTL said:


> Debating between the 250count of the 400 count. Opinion? it is only a 125 price difference..
> 
> Per my research, it appears the 400 count have trouble with constant RH where the lower and top part can vary as much as 5% ?
> 
> I would say I have about 150-200 stick (max), so either I have the small one pretty packed or a more spaced humidor. thought?


I would opt for more space, not only in anticipation of buying more, but for better airflow. You can always install a small fan to keep the air moving inside to balance out the top/bottom variation in RH.


----------



## tacket

WaxxonMTL said:


> Debating between the 250count of the 400 count. Opinion? it is only a 125 price difference..
> 
> Per my research, it appears the 400 count have trouble with constant RH where the lower and top part can vary as much as 5% ?
> 
> I would say I have about 150-200 stick (max), so either I have the small one pretty packed or a more spaced humidor. thought?


I spread four 320g Boveda throughout my 251 and only experience a +1% RH different between top and bottom (and also almost literally maintenance free performance)


----------



## WaxxonMTL

tacket said:


> I spread four 320g Boveda throughout my 251 and only experience a +1% RH different between top and bottom (and also almost literally maintenance free performance)


Good to know, I'm really looking for a maintenance-free humidor (well, as much as possible! haha). Guess the 251 is the one to go with then.

How long do the boveda last? I was thinking, in the long run, it could get expensive, I was also looking at the bead and how they work. Right now, I use boveda, but its only a 100count wooden box so its about $40 of boveda per year.


----------



## tacket

WaxxonMTL said:


> Good to know, I'm really looking for a maintenance-free humidor (well, as much as possible! haha). Guess the 251 is the one to go with then.
> 
> How long do the boveda last? I was thinking, in the long run, it could get expensive, I was also looking at the bead and how they work. Right now, I use boveda, but its only a 100count wooden box so its about $40 of boveda per year.


Well, you'd probably really only need 3 in a decently stocked 251. I use four so that they will all last longer. My plan is to pull one out every so often and recharge it/"top if off" in a sealed container with a shot glass of distilled water. And then of course rotate which pack I pull out and top off. Maybe I do this every quarter year. So theoretically with that plan, they should last forever, and ever, and ever.

Oh and if you have read about the drain hole, you should plug it if using Boveda as the packs should theoretically absorb any condensation that might occur.


----------



## WaxxonMTL

tacket said:


> Well, you'd probably really only need 3 in a decently stocked 251. I use four so that they will all last longer. My plan is to pull one out every so often and recharge it/"top if off" in a sealed container with a shot glass of distilled water. And then of course rotate which pack I pull out and top off. Maybe I do this every quarter year. So theoretically with that plan, they should last forever, and ever, and ever.
> 
> Oh and if you have read about the drain hole, you should plug it if using Boveda as the packs should theoretically absorb any condensation that might occur.


Indeed, I did read about the drain plug, mixed opinions on the forum about plugging it or not. I haven't read about recharging boveda pack tho! Thanks, more reading :grin2:


----------



## Andrew Thompson

What a supportive partner! My girlfriend doesn't smoke, so I sit up wind of her and she's okay with my 1-2 a day habit.


----------



## WaxxonMTL

1) Since the CHS-251 is a wineador made for cigars, should I be plugging some hole or leave it alone? I remember reading that some people did plug it, some didn't, but I can't remember if it applied to all the winador, or just one brand in particular.

2) I finally got my custom drawer back, I started the seasoning process, am I at 40hours now, I put 4x 60gram boveda 84% , lightly wiped the drawer with DI and filled 2 small trays of DI, so every drawer has either a DI tray or a Boveda pack. I'm sitting at 70%, but the thing is that I didn't pick up 1% of RH since 6-12 hours. Hence why I'm wondering if (1) the DI tray are fighting against the Boveda pack (2) I should add more Boveda 84% or more DI tray (3) the humidity is escaping from a hole I haven't plugged, or (4) I should be more patient and worry in 48 hours if the % hasn't gone up by then?

Appreciate the input


----------



## Cigary

WaxxonMTL said:


> 1) Since the CHS-251 is a wineador made for cigars, should I be plugging some hole or leave it alone? I remember reading that some people did plug it, some didn't, but I can't remember if it applied to all the winador, or just one brand in particular.
> 
> 2) I finally got my custom drawer back, I started the seasoning process, am I at 40hours now, I put 4x 60gram boveda 84% , lightly wiped the drawer with DI and filled 2 small trays of DI, so every drawer has either a DI tray or a Boveda pack. I'm sitting at 70%, but the thing is that I didn't pick up 1% of RH since 6-12 hours. Hence why I'm wondering if (1) the DI tray are fighting against the Boveda pack (2) I should add more Boveda 84% or more DI tray (3) the humidity is escaping from a hole I haven't plugged, or (4) I should be more patient and worry in 48 hours if the % hasn't gone up by then?
> 
> Appreciate the input


Patience....again I say.. PATIENCE. You already seasoned the trays and put in the Boveda...let them do their job. I wiped the trays in mine and let it setup for 3-4 days ...then put in the seasoning 84% for 4 days and finally saw the RH go up to 80%...then waited another couple of days to ensure that it didn't go back down. You really have to let the RH stabilize or you're going to fight the process and overreact and have your numbers bounce...the key word again..... PATIENCE. It's not unusual for the process to take 5-10 days...would you rather rush it and then take Xanax or let the process work? ��


----------



## Cigary

*Whynter 251 Set up*

Just finished loading up my other Whynters....4 of them now. There are two on each side of the Hutch in the Main Dining Room which makes it easy to get to and the wife likes it.,.....all that matters!


----------

